# Dropzone 8.0 Spiel am Gelenk!



## -KAi- (7. Juni 2010)

Seit dem 10. Mai fahre ich das CANYON Torque Dropzone 8.0. 
Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass an einem Gelenk ein gut sichtbares Spiel vorhanden ist. Bedeutet dies die Buchsen sind ausgeleiert, verschlissen etc? Ausgebaut, gesäubert und neu gefettet habe ich sie auch schon.

Wenn das Spiel größer wird, besteht denke ich eine Gefahr für die anderen Gelenke und für den Däpfer.

Ich hoffe dass mir ein Canyon Mitarbeiter weiterhelfen kann. In der Threat-Beschreibung steht ja es wird von diesen betreut.


Hier noch ein Foto:


----------



## Gades (7. Juni 2010)

war bei mir und anderen leuten auch schon (kann mir da nur miese qualität oder falscher einbau vorstellen). wirste wohl oder übel zurückschicken müssen. die bauen dir dann neue lager ein und dann kannst du nur hoffen, dass es hält.
bisher tut es das bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PockPock (12. Juni 2010)

habe das gleiche  Problem an einem Playzone.

Es ist erst wenige Wochen alt und ich fahre  es im gemäßigten Freeride Einsatz, d.h. rumpelige Trails, kleinere  Sprünge, aber keine wirkliche Bike-Belastung.

Ich hatte die Lager  ausgebaut, gereinigt, neu gefettet und mit dem korrekten Drehmoment  wieder angezogen. Danach war es für ein paar Fahrten in Ordnung,  mittlerweile hat es aber wieder Spiel.
Das Spiel scheint vom Konus und  nicht vom Wälzlager zu kommen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand (evtl.  Canyon) das Problem in den Griff bekommen und kann eine Empfehlung  geben.


----------



## Gades (12. Juni 2010)

also mir haben die gesagt, dass die lager eingeklebt werden müssen. vielleicht wäre es mal interessant, wenn einer eifach das mal selbst ausporbieren würde


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Juni 2010)

tu dir keinen zwang an...


----------



## unchained (16. Juni 2010)

haha Lager einkleben  wer sagt denn den Quark?


----------



## Gades (16. Juni 2010)

ein canyon mitarbeiter aus der werkstatt. da ich keine ahnung hab glaub ich dem mal, besonders weil es ja eh lager sind, die ich noch nie gesehen hab


----------



## J.West (17. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem Lager ist echt ne komische Sache... Es ist kein Einzelfall.
Hab mein Trailflow auch deswegen einschicken müssen... und warte... und warte...
Egal, ich hatte das Lager vor der Reklamation rausgeschraubt um mir ein Bild von der Sache zu machen. An welcher Stelle das Spiel genau auftritt, konnte ich nicht rekonstruieren, zumindest saß der Lageraußenring Spielfrei in der Wippe. Wo also dieses nicht gerade geringfügige Spiel herkommt weiß ich nich, ebensowenig wie Canyon das wieder "repariert"??? 
Wenn einer mehr weiß, so brenne ich auf die Antwort.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Juni 2010)

Habe auch Probleme mit Spiel, habe Rückholschein schon angefordert. Allerdings bin ich noch zögerlich ob ich's überhaupt schon einschicken soll -- viell. hat Canyon ja noch gar keine Lösung u. ich warte dann ewig. 

@J.West: ich habe eine der Schrauben auch mal ausgebaut. Bei mir hat das Lager _auf der Schraube _ziemlich genau das Spiel, das ich auch im eingebauten Zustand zu spüren glaube. 
Könnte das auch bei dir der Fall sein?


----------



## unchained (17. Juni 2010)

Flo fährst du auchn Torque oder ist das Spiel bei deinem ES6?


----------



## J.West (17. Juni 2010)

@FloImSchnee
Wenn du recht hast und das Lager bewegt sich "auf der Schraube",
könnte eine passgenaue Hülse zwischen Schraube und Lagerinnenring die perfekte selfmade-Lösung sein.
Wer will schon 3-Wochen auf sein Rad verzichten?

@unchained
Wenn du in Flo´s Fotogallerie schaust, siehst du ein wirklich schön aufgebautes, *neues* Torque.
Ein Blick lohnt sich, wie ich finde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (18. Juni 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> ... da ich keine ahnung hab glaub ich dem mal, besonders weil es ja eh lager sind, die ich noch nie gesehen hab



Also ich weiß, wie der Motor meines Mercedes Kompressor funktioniert, traue mich aber nicht, diesen auseinander zubauen! 

Du hast noch nicht mal ne Ahnung, wie die Gelenklagerung deines Torques arbeitet und schraubst es auseinander!?!

Respekt!!

Die Jungs von Canyon sind nicht zu beneiden!

El martn


----------



## Gades (18. Juni 2010)

Jetzt mach aber erstmal halblang. Es ist doch logisch, dass ich, wenn ich ein Spiel an einem Gelenk feststelle, diese erstmal nachziehe. Wenn das nichts gebracht hat, bau ich das Lager aus und schau mir die Sache an. Da nichts zu sehen war und ich auch überhaupt keinen Plan hatte, habs ich zu Canyon gebracht und die haben wahrscheinlich erstmal das Gleiche gemacht. Zumindest das nachziehen.

Dein Vergleich mit dem Kompressor find ich übrigens übertrieben. Wenn ich an der Fox Gabel/Dämpfer rumbasteln würde, obwohl ich davon keine Ahnung hab, fänd ich den Vergleich absolut in Ordnung.
Ich weiß ja nicht ob du wegen einem klappernden Auspuff direkt zum Händler/Werkstatt rennst, aber ich glaub die Meisten würden es erstmal selbst versuchen und meistens wohl auch alleine repariert bekommen. Solch ein Vergleich wäre etwas realistischer.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (18. Juni 2010)

Kann man das Lager (sieht auf dem einen Bild aus wie ein Pendelkugellager) denn von der Schraube entfernen, und läuft der Innenring des Lagers dann auf dem Schraubengewinde?
Dann könnte es sinnvoller sein eine entsprechende Passschraube einzusetzen, bei dem der Innenring nicht auf dem Gewinde sitzt.


----------



## steveo282 (20. Juni 2010)

wie hat sich das spiel bei euch bemerkbar gemacht bzw wie ist es aufgefallen?


----------



## the.saint (21. Juni 2010)

Was sagt Canyon eigentlich zu dem ganzen Schwingen-Gelenk-Thema??
Sind ja jetzt doch einige die hier im Forum Spiel beklagen.
Ist hier irgendwas unterdimensioniert bzw. falsche Passung oder wie?


----------



## r0ckZ (21. Juni 2010)

ich hab seit dem wochenende auch spiel an der stelle und hab heute mit canyon telefoniert.
der techniker wollte gleich n abholschein ausfüllen, darauf hab ich aber echt keine lust. in zwei wochen ist megavalanche - da muss das rad da sein.
der hinterbau hat grade mal vier bikeparktage gesehen ...

der mitarbeiter meinte, dass lager halt unter verschleiß laufen. aber in so einem kurzen zeitraum ist das eine zumutung.
er will mir den preis für die teile raussuchen und per email schicken. aber sobald ich die kriege, kann ich ja gleich wieder neue bestellen, wenn man die halbwertzeit kennt ...

selbstbaulösung wäre, wie immer bei canyon, wohl das beste. einer eine idee?

// edith sagt: ich habs mir grade nochmal genauer angeguckt - spiel hat anscheinend die passung von dem ring und der kugel auf der er läuft. man hört das fett schmatzen, wenn man den ring festhält und an der Schraube rumwackelt.
sehe ich das falsch, oder is das für das material drumherum, sprich rahmen/dämpfer nicht fast egal?



el martn schrieb:


> Also ich weiß, wie der Motor meines Mercedes Kompressor funktioniert, traue mich aber nicht, diesen auseinander zubauen!
> Du hast noch nicht mal ne Ahnung, wie die Gelenklagerung deines Torques arbeitet und schraubst es auseinander!?!
> Respekt!!
> Die Jungs von Canyon sind nicht zu beneiden!


"its not rocket science"







aber ich gebe dir zumindest in dem recht, dass man um so manchen kunden nicht beneidet werden kann. is aber eher ne generelle sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juni 2010)

Loctite 648 ? 
Wenn der SITZ des Lagers lose ist, ist das die Wahl und üblich. 
Ist das ein Normrillenkugellager oder ein Konuslager (könnte man bei dem Klemmspreizsonstwaskonus ja denken)?


----------



## r0ckZ (21. Juni 2010)

wüsste nich, wie loctite da helfen soll





wie ich das verstanden hab, sitzt dieser ring auf diesem kugelartigen gebilde (welche übrigens starr ist und anscheinend mit zur schraube gehört) und der rahmen hat kontakt mit dem ring. 
was diese beiden konischen hälften machen, gesichert von dem dünnen aufliegenden ring, weiß ich aber auch nich so recht.


----------



## J.West (21. Juni 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass es für den Rahmen (die Wippe) egal ist,
wenn die Lagerung *so viel* Spiel hat.
Beim fahren nimmt der Lagersitz (Alu) in der Wippe
nicht einfach nur eine Kraft auf, für die er natürlich auch ausgelegt ist,
sondern in dem Fall eine bewegte Kraft (kinetische-energie).
Diese kinetische Energie entsteht halt durch die Bewegung also das Lagerspiel.
Dadurch erhöht sich die Belastung auf den Lagersitz drastisch!

Stell dir vor, du nimmst dir einen Hammer und schlägst die ganze Zeit auf dem Lagersitzen herum...


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> wüsste nich, wie loctite da helfen soll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah also ein Radialkonuslager oder so. Und das hat selbst Spiel? Also nicht der Sitz? Und es lässt sich natürlich nicht nachstellen, wie auch.

Dann wird sich mit der Zeit das Lager weiter zerlegen, aber nicht der Sitz. Tät ich mit weiterfahren, bis C. eine echte Lösung hat. Immer schön fetten.

Bei meinem alten Torque sitzt da ja ein Rillenkugellager, und das hält schon ewig.


----------



## Gades (21. Juni 2010)

Also die Lager kosten laut meinem Reparaturschein 17,95â¬ pro stÃ¼ck


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juni 2010)

Und wie heissen die - müssen doch seitlich eine Normbezeichnung eingestanzt haben?


----------



## r0ckZ (21. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ah also ein Radialkonuslager oder so. Und das hat selbst Spiel? Also nicht der Sitz? Und es lÃ¤sst sich natÃ¼rlich nicht nachstellen, wie auch.
> Dann wird sich mit der Zeit das Lager weiter zerlegen, aber nicht der Sitz. TÃ¤t ich mit weiterfahren, bis C. eine echte LÃ¶sung hat. Immer schÃ¶n fetten.
> Bei meinem alten Torque sitzt da ja ein Rillenkugellager, und das hÃ¤lt schon ewig.


Ja ich meine, dass der Sitz spielfrei ist. Meine auÃerdem, dass FloImSchnees Beschreibung auch darauf hindeutet, dass der Ring zur Schraube hin Spiel hat.
Das Lager wird sich weiterhin selbst zerstÃ¶ren, das ist richtig, aber den Rahmen sollte das doch wirklich kaum stÃ¶ren, kann mir das noch nicht so richtig vorstellen. NatÃ¼rlich ist es eine weitere Belastung, aber sie gleicht doch der, die bei SprÃ¼ngen bzw beim Einfedern eh auftreten, oder?
Steh ich vÃ¶llig auf den Schlauch?



Gades schrieb:


> Also die Lager kosten laut meinem Reparaturschein 17,95â¬ pro stÃ¼ck


Das kann echt nicht wahr sein, dass die fÃ¼r so einen absoluten Murks so viel Knete wollen! Alle vier Bikeparktage oder einmal im Monat 40 Ocken fÃ¼r diese behinderten Schrauben? Totaler Griff ins Klo Canyon!
Seit wann halten denn die neuen von dir und deinen freunden schon?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (21. Juni 2010)

Nach meinen Recherchen müsste es sich um Gelenklager GE 8 handeln.

Ich wollte eigentlich daraufhin einfach die Lager tauschen, um das Rad nicht einschicken zu müssen. Zum Glück habe ich noch die Lager vom Torque Trailflow eines Kumpels bei mir eingebaut (er hat kein Spiel) und was musste ich feststellen: ich hatte immer noch Spiel! 

Im konischen Sitz des Lagers im Hinterbau, der in das Gewinde für die Lager mündet habe ich außerdem auf einer Seite eine richtige Rille vom Lager festgestellt.
Ich vermute, dass diese von der Aussparung des Lagers kommt (siehe Foto). 





Das Spiel im Lager hat dem Hinterbau scheinbar nicht gut getan, obwohl ich nicht viel gefahren bin seit ich das Spiel feststellen musste.

Tja, deshalb habe ich es dann doch lieber eingeschickt. Eine Woche ist jetzt rum, ich werde morgen mal nach dem aktuellen Stand fragen.


Bin schon ehrlich gesagt ziemlich enttäuscht von Canyon!


----------



## unchained (21. Juni 2010)

******* ey


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> der mitarbeiter meinte, dass lager halt unter verschleiß laufen. aber in so einem kurzen zeitraum ist das eine zumutung.


Definitiv nicht Verschleiß, viel zu kurzer Zeitraum. Sowas geht auf Gewährleistung. 



r0ckZ schrieb:


> ...diesem kugelartigen gebilde (welche übrigens starr ist und anscheinend mit zur schraube gehört)


Nein, der kugelartige Innenring (ich nenn den jetzt einfach mal so) ist auch drehbar. 

Hab die "Lagerschraube" (oder wie auch immer man die nennen soll) auch grad nochmal ausgebaut. So wie ich's verstehe, ist die Funktion folgendermaßen: 
- Konus: dient meines Erachtens einfach nur dazu, die Einschraubtiefe zu begrenzen. --> damit die Umlenkwippe und die Druckstreben nicht zu stark aneinander gepresst werden. 
- Außenring gleitet auf kugelförmigem Innenring der wiederum auf der Schraube gleitet.
- Umlenkwippe liegt am Außenring auf. 








Ich habe eindeutig spürbares Spiel zwischen Außenring und Innenring. 
Ich _vermute_ also, dass es reichen könnte, die beiden "Lagerschrauben" auszutauschen. 
Das soeben noch gelesene Posting von der.bergsteiger irritiert mich nun allerdings, da dies meine Schlussfolgerung infrage stellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.bergsteiger (21. Juni 2010)

Hier auf dem Bild habe ich es mal auf die schnelle eingezeichnet. Bei dem dickeren Strich etwa sind deutliche "Schleifspuren" zu sehen, es ist auch ein Grat vorhanden. In der Wippe ist aber gar nichts.





Ist natürlich auch möglich, dass bei mir da was falsch gefertigt wurde und deshalb da schon erhöhter Verschleiß im Sitz ist.
Deine Theorie, Flo, kann schon stimmen.


----------



## r0ckZ (21. Juni 2010)

ich hab gerade auch nochmal beide schrauben ausgebaut, gereinigt, neu gefettet und mitm proxxon festgezurrt.
innenring ist nicht starr, das stimmt. spiel ist zwischen innen und außenring. 
beim saubermachen konnt ich dann doch einen aufdruck sehen: GE8C JNK (anscheinend auch unter FAG GE8-UK zu kriegen.) müsste man dann halt alles von der schraube runterkriegen und das teil raufpressen ...
der konus dient a der einschraubtiefe und hindert b den innenring daran, sich auf der schraube nach links und rechts zu bewegen.
das spiel kann meines erachtens nach nicht von dieser aussparung kommen.

der post vom bergsteiger irritiert mich jedenfalls auch, wenn er sagt, dass mit neuen lagerschrauben das spiel trotzdem da ist. alles korrekt angezogen?
wenn sich das irgendwie auf den rahmen auswirkt, dann doch auf die wippe, oder?
die wäre jedenfalls nicht so teuer wie ein ganzer hauptrahmen ...
und da soll in bezug auf die zugverlegung ja eh was passieren ...

// crossposting ...

by the way - ich hasse es, versuchskaninchen zu sein ... es kann doch nich sein, dass die einfachsten mängel bei prototypen professionellen fahrern und mechanikern nicht auffallen?!


----------



## unchained (21. Juni 2010)

sowas sollte doch im Lastenheft eines jeden Ingenieurs stehen.


----------



## J.West (22. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Das Lager wird sich weiterhin selbst zerstören, das ist richtig, aber den Rahmen sollte das doch wirklich kaum stören, kann mir das noch nicht so richtig vorstellen.
> *Natürlich ist es eine weitere Belastung, aber sie gleicht doch der, die bei Sprüngen bzw beim Einfedern eh auftreten, oder?*
> Steh ich völlig auf den Schlauch?



Die Belastungen gleichen einander kein bischen...
Das Lager hat die Aufgabe, die Kräfte, die bei Bodenunebenheiten oder eben beim Springen entstehen umzulenken, 
damit sie vom Dämpfer aufgenommen werden können.
Durch das Lagerspiel bekommt die Lagerschale, das ist die Bohrung in der das Lager sitzt, zuerst einen harten Schlag (wie von einem Hammer), 
bevor sie die Kraft überhaupt umlenken kann! Die Belastung auf den Rahmen ist exponentiell höher!
Und ja... das Lager zerbröselt natürlich als erstes. Für den Rest vom Rahmen ist es trotzdem eher unvorteilhaft.

Ich hab mein Rad eingeschickt, ist zwar blöd zu warten aber mit Sicherheit das Richtige.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> .... *FAG GE8-UK* ...



Siehe:

http://www.fag-ina.at/explorer/download/gelenklager-gleitlager/GelenklagerundGelenkkoepfe.pdf

Seite 23 oben rechts:
"Wird die dynamische Tragzahl voll genutzt, verringert sich die Gebrauchsdauer ...oft stark" 
"Baureihe GE-UK: bedingt geeignet für Wechselbelastung"

Normal sollte ja ein Radialgelenklager, da in alle Richtungen beweglich, besser die Kräfte aus dem Hinterbau aufnehmen können als ein Rillenkugellager, bei dem ja schon ein schief eingebauter Hinterbau für seitliches Verkanten sorgt. 
Wie gesagt, meine Rillenkugellager am alten Torque halten schon ewig, vielleicht kann man ja bei euren ein Rillenkugellager einsetzen (paar Beilagscheiben zur Justierung usw.) ???


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> der post vom bergsteiger irritiert mich jedenfalls auch, wenn er sagt, dass mit neuen lagerschrauben das spiel trotzdem da ist. alles korrekt angezogen?
> wenn sich das irgendwie auf den rahmen auswirkt, dann doch auf die wippe, oder?
> die wäre jedenfalls nicht so teuer wie ein ganzer hauptrahmen ...
> und da soll in bezug auf die zugverlegung ja eh was passieren ...



Ja, es war alles angezogen. Ist schon sehr seltsam.

Und wenn dann wäre es ja "nur" der Hinterbau, nicht der Hauptrahmen .


----------



## unchained (22. Juni 2010)

Noch kein Feedback von Canyon?!


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Juni 2010)

Ich habe heute mit Canyon telefoniert und der Techniker meinte, dass er nachfragen will, ob er mir die Dinger auf Garantie schicken kann.

Des weiteren hier eine PN von canyon_verkauf. Ich hoffe, dass ich das hier publik machen darf


> Hallo Herr X,
> ich bin an dem Thema schon dran, und befinde mich momentan noch in Gesprächen mit unserem Produktmanagement. Ich rechne aber durchaus noch in dieser Woche mit der endgültigen Klärung, die ich dann selbstverständlich auch in dem genannten Thread posten werde.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> Canyon Bicycles


Hört sich schon mal nicht schlecht an 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Siehe:
> 
> http://www.fag-ina.at/explorer/download/gelenklager-gleitlager/GelenklagerundGelenkkoepfe.pdf
> 
> ...



Ich dachte auch schon daran die jetzigen Lager durch "normale" zu ersetzen, nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich das alte von der Schraube pressen soll und das neue dann raufkriegen soll. Werd mal n paar DIN-Geschichten checken ...
Grundsätzlich ist ja der Gedanke nicht doof, dass man Kräfte aus allen Richtungen aufnehmen/weiterleiten kann, aber da bedarf es dann wenigstens einer vernünftig stabilen Ausführung ...



der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Ja, es war alles angezogen. Ist schon sehr seltsam.
> Und wenn dann wäre es ja "nur" der Hinterbau, nicht der Hauptrahmen .


Eigentlich wenn dann nur die Wippe. Denke nicht, dass das Gewinde vom Hinterbau viel von dem Spiel abkriegt. Aber in der Hinsicht habe ich mich ja schon mal geirrt, bzw auf dem Schlauch gestanden.


----------



## r0ckZ (23. Juni 2010)

So, ich habe gerade einen Rückruf von einem Canyon-Techniker gekriegt, welcher meinte, dass es nur mit einem neuen Lager nicht getan ist. Es müsste auch was am Lagersitz passieren, sprich an der Wippe.
Da nicht absehbar war, dass das Rad bis zur Megavalanche bei mir wieder steht, werde ich es danach einschicken.
Dies hat mir der Techniker auch abgenickt, dass ich erst einmal mit dem Spiel weiterfahre, da es mich nicht beeinträchtigt, die Wippe dann anscheinend eh erneuert wird und es im Groben keine Bedenken gibt. (Eventuell dann auch mit mehr Platz für die Leitungen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (23. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei meinem alten Torque sitzt da ja ein Rillenkugellager, und das hält schon ewig.



warum hat canyon das beim neuen modell geändert? der rahmen schaut relativ identisch aus aber wieso changed man so ein running system?

ich glaube das problem ist das canyon evtl. nur krasse testfahrer hat die ihr material sowieso aufbrauchen und schrotten. sprich, bei einem robJ wundert sich keiner wenn nach 4 monaten die lager fertig sind und es wird wohl angenommen wenns bei ihm fast ein halbes jahr hält, hälts beim kunden leicht 2 jahre.
oder der rahmen wird nur noch komplett im computer durchgetestet und zwei monate vor produktionsbeginn gibts an prototypen der eh nix mehr an der markteinführung oder dem termin ändert.
solche abläufe würden mich mal ziemlich brennend interessieren. wär was für mtb-news aber ich denke das wird alles geheim gehalten.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (23. Juni 2010)

Wurde auch gerade von Canyon zurückgerufen. Es gibt neue Wippen, die jetzt im Zulauf sind.
Zwei Wochen muss ich noch auf mein Fahrrad warten. Hoffentlich ist dann wenigstens Ruhe.


----------



## the.saint (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich in meinem FEM Modell eine bestimmte Last nich definiere (die dort also gar nicht auftritt), kann die natürlich auch keinen Einfluss haben  Da kann man seine Simulation 1000mal laufen lassen...
und die Schwinge (zum auslegen und lager festlegen) wird sicherlich als einzelmodell simuliert werden und die entsprechenden kräfte und momente draufgegeben werden, kann schon mal sein, dass man da was übersieht. 
2monate vor sop wär in der tat spät^^, die armen fertigungsplaner

also gibts ne modifizierte wippe jetzt? oder darf man sich jetzt alle paar monate ne neue wippe besorgen^^, war doch mal so beim cannondale perp oder?


----------



## Gades (23. Juni 2010)

hmm. vielleicht sollte ich mich demnächst auch mal wieder canyon in verbindung setzten. bis jetzt ist das spiel nicht wieder aufgetaucht, aber ich weiß ja nicht, ob die die wippen generell austauschen wollen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ...
> solche abläufe würden mich mal ziemlich brennend interessieren. wär was für mtb-news aber ich denke das wird alles geheim gehalten.



mtb-news könnten ja den Herrn Schlender mal wieder nach Taiwan schicken :rofl:


----------



## homerkills (23. Juni 2010)

das heißt dann wohl das der bike-sommer ..für diejenigen die dann einschicken..wohl gelaufen sein wird.
ich denke da an vergangenes jahr..alle saßen gemütlich im wartezimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OetztalerMaidle (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Die Problematik mit den Wippenlagern scheint doch mehrere zu betreffen, aber es scheint sich was zu tun: laut Info von Bergsteiger soll ja Canyon neue Wippen bringen. Kann man die Wippe eigentlich selber ausbauen und einschicken bzw. dann die neue reinmachen? 
Habs Radl ned zur Hand, sonst könnt ich mirs ja eben anschauen  Hab noch kein Spiel, aber das Radl wurde wetterbedingt noch kaum gefahren..Den Mist mit zu wenig Platz für die Züge kenn ich auch, halt anders verlegt. Hab eigentlich keine Lust das ganze Rad wieder einzuschicken und dann ewig wieder zu warten - unsere Sommer dauern ja nur ein paar Tage  und die Touren stehen schon...Oder warum schicken die Leute hier immer gleich den kompletten Hobel zu Canyon
die Kathi


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Juni 2010)

Aha, noch eine Torque-Fahrerin in Sbg...





OetztalerMaidle schrieb:


> ...Oder warum schicken die Leute hier immer gleich den kompletten Hobel zu Canyon:confused


Weil Canyon das - zumindest bislang - so verlangt hat. 
Wäre zu hoffen, dass Canyon eine pragmatische Lösung zum Selber-Umbauen anbietet. Das Bike 4 Wochen bei Canyon stehen haben zu müssen wäre eine Katastrophe.


----------



## r0ckZ (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe nachgefragt, ob man die Wippe dann selber tauschen kann, was verneint worden ist. Vermute, dass andere Lager eingebaut und vor allem eingepresst werden. Aber wird man sehen ... mal sehen, was canyon_verkauf berichten wird. Und ob die Wippen schon im Lager liegen ...


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (23. Juni 2010)

Ahja dann kann man ja nur abwarten, was Canyon anbieten wird...
Wäre aber wirklich fein, wenns ohne Radeinschicken ginge! War froh dass mein Rad heil bei mir ankam - und jetzt noch 2mal hin und her - ojeoje  Von der S***** Warterei mal abgesehen...
Schau ma mal 
die Katja


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. Juni 2010)

Wenn's dann eine Lösung gibt, bitte ich sehr um einen Erfahrungsbericht. Hab mich ins Trailflow  und mag nicht bestellen, solange es unklare Rahmenmurksprobleme gibt...
Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Juni 2010)

wenn die neuen wippen und lager schon entwickelt, gefertigt und bestellt sind muss das problem auch bei canyon schon länger bekannt sein. da müssen schon kurz nach auslieferung probleme aufgetaucht sein anders geht das wohl gar nicht.
wenn wirklich jeder sein rad einschicken muss und auch die neuen bestellbaren bikes mitten in der saison umgerüstet werden müssen dann ist da sicher gut was los bei canyon. 
ich würd mit spiel bis zum winter fahren oder mir einen definitiven rücksendetermin zusichern lassen.


----------



## homerkills (24. Juni 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> oder mir einen definitiven rücksendetermin zusichern lassen.



 den canyon dann auch ganz bestimmt einhalten wird 

mit der bitte um entschuldigung...aber da glaubst du doch nicht selbst dran


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2010)

Andere Hersteller schicken doch auch Ersatzwippen oder Probierwippen in unterschiedlichen Längen zum selber Anbauen zu den Kunden. Wäre schön, wenn Canyon das auch gebacken bekommt.


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. Juni 2010)

haben alle bisherigen 2010er  Torques dieses Problem ?


----------



## rockthetrails (27. Juni 2010)

ich habe auch grade mal bei meinem nachgeschaut
leichtes spiel ist spürbar, allerdings hab ich keinen vergleich und weiß auch nciht wie es vorher war , es ist echt nur minimal !
lager anziehn bringt gar nichts...

so ein dreck !

werd das spätestens bei der 1. inspektion ansprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OetztalerMaidle (28. Juni 2010)

@rOckZ

Wollte Canyon nicht letzte Woche zu den Problemen mit den Wippenlagern was sagen? Hast Du schon was in Erfahrung gebracht? Canyon wollte ja hier was posten - aber wie immer: bitte warten 
Na hoff ma halt dass das alles trotzdem zu einer angenehmen Lösung führt...
ahja schon bei der 2. Ausfahrt hat der rechte Trigger den Dienst quittiert, aber nach 3 Tagen flog schon Ersatz über den Gartenzaun..Also hier auch mal ein Lob, sehr problemlos 
Schau ma mal.. die Katja


----------



## r0ckZ (28. Juni 2010)

OetztalerMaidle schrieb:


> @rOckZ
> 
> Wollte Canyon nicht letzte Woche zu den Problemen mit den Wippenlagern was sagen? Hast Du schon was in Erfahrung gebracht? Canyon wollte ja hier was posten - aber wie immer: bitte warten
> Na hoff ma halt dass das alles trotzdem zu einer angenehmen Lösung führt...
> ...





> Hallo Herr X,
> 
> wir haben das Problem nun gelöst, und tauschen bei den betroffenen Bikes die Wippe aus. Bei der neuen Wippe ist der Abstand zum Unterrohr etwas geringer, und die Lager werden in eine Stahlbuchse eingepresst. Damit sollten ausgeschlagene Lager am Torque der Vergangenheit angehören. Wobei dieses Problem auch nicht bei allen ausgelieferten Torques auftritt.
> 
> ...


Das ist der Stand der Dinge. Anscheinend bleibt nur einschicken. Einen Rückholschein hab ich schon hier liegen, werde ihn aber erst nach der Megavalanche benutzen.
Habe das OK gekriegt, die Events mitzufahren trotz Spiel.
Vielleicht kann einer ja Canyon löchern, ob Zuschicken nicht doch drin ist. 
Mir ist es das aber fast egal, da ich nach der Valanche eh gut zu tun habe und an Biken da nicht zu denken ist.
Ob die Wippen schon auf Lager sind, weiß ich nicht


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (28. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Info! 
Wär jetzt interessant zu wissen, warum lt. Canyon dieses Problem nicht bei allen Torques auftritt: Haben die verbauten Wippen unterschiedliche Qualität (Serienstreuung..) also kann man Glück haben, oder gehen sie davon aus, weil noch nicht jeder reklamiert hat, der ein Torque gekauft hat.. Vielleicht fahren viele ja ihr Rad auch nicht so heftig, dass die Lagersitze KO gehen, oder kommen die Defekte erst später  blabla...
Fragen über Fragen  
Werd jedenfalls weiterfahren und mir dann im Herbst die neue Wippe dranmachen lassen, was solls 
Gruss die Katja


----------



## martin! (3. Juli 2010)

so ich stell mich mal hinten an..
knackts bei euch auch?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (3. Juli 2010)

Soo, heute ist mein Torque zurückgekommen, ging doch recht fix. Danke Canyon! 
Spiel ist natürlich keins mehr vorhanden, hoffen wir dass es so bleibt!
Morgen wird es ausgiebig getestet.

Anbei noch zwei Bilder von der neuen Wippe, interessiert vielleicht den ein oder anderen. Man sieht schön die Stahlbuchse in der Wippe und das etwas Material weggenommen wurde für die Bremsleitung und Schaltzüge.


----------



## martin! (4. Juli 2010)

wie lange hat das gedauert?

die plastikkappe am sag monitor scheint etwas zu stramm reingeschraubt zu sein. nicht das es die zerreisst.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (4. Juli 2010)

2,5 Wochen hat es gedauert.

Den SAG-Monitor konnte ich zwar leicht drehen, ich werd aber noch mal nachschauen, Danke!


----------



## martin! (4. Juli 2010)

alles klar, dann ruf ich da morgen mal an und hoffe das es nicht ganz so lange dauert


----------



## tical2000 (7. Juli 2010)

Nur der Vollständigkeit wegen. Hab ein Trailflow.
Hab gestern auch das Spiel bemerkt. Relativ deutlich.
Was es auf dem Buckel hat ist kein Tag Park. Drei Tage Comer See und diverse Isartrail-Ausfahrten.
Na dann, zurück damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (7. Juli 2010)

Interessant würde ich finden, ob die momentan ausgelieferten Torques die neue wippe haben, oder nicht.


----------



## Rad-ab (8. Juli 2010)

simdiem schrieb:


> Interessant würde ich finden, ob die momentan ausgelieferten Torques die neue wippe haben, oder nicht.



Ich habe letztes Wochenende nen Dropzone bestellt und mir (und Canyon) die gleiche Frage gestellt:
Per Mail bekam ich die Antwort, da mein Rad kein Expressbike wäre und neu aufgebaut würde, würde auch die neue Wippe verbaut. 
Ich werde berichten ob dem dann auch so war. 
(Da ich es selber abhole würde ich ihnen in dem Fall direkt auf die Finger hauen  )


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Juli 2010)

stiller rückruf? 
ich check nicht das so ein problem bei den prüfständen die ja 10 jahre oder was weiss ich wieviele bikeleben simulieren nicht auftritt.


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (10. Juli 2010)

Versteh ich auch nicht, dass sowas passieren kann. (German Engeneering Qualitätssicherung blablabla)
Ich mein - eine Wippe und die Lager sind ja jetzt nicht sowas wie ne technische Sensation, die man so bisher nicht kannte. Das gibts schon lang und funzt auch..  Aber wenn Canyon schon merkt, dass da was im Argen liegt, sollte man zumindest informiert werden! Nix stiller Rückruf, schon gar nix Statement von C.  Alles was man hier so liest haben Kunden in Erfahrung gebracht und hier reingestellt, und wenn die Wippe erst nach der Garantiezeit Spiel bekommt, is man angeschmiert...Wie wohl die Prototypen getestet wurden, wenn die Wippen jetzt schon so hurtig ausschlagen?? Am Radweg rund um den Ententeich??  Übrigens scheint mir die 'neue' Wippe auf dem Foddo weiter oben einfach eine nachbearbeitete 'alte' zu sein. Einfach n Stück abgefräst und Hülsen eingepresst - na ja wenns dann funzt hmmm
die Katja


----------



## Byki (10. Juli 2010)

Dasselbe Problem beim Alpinist meiner Frau.
Nach wenigen Ausfahrten haben ihre 50 KG gereicht um deutliches Lagerspiel zu generieren.

Leute das sind keine Einzelabweichungen. Dieses Lager funktioniert -nach meinem bescheidenen  Beurteilungsvermögen- an dieser Stelle  so nicht.

Dieses neuartige Gelenklager war clever ausgedacht. Einfach als ganze Einheit reinschrauben ohne Lager einzupressen. 

Ich habe die Gelenke mal auseinandergeschraubt. 
Beim Wiederreinschrauben muss dieser äußere, dreidimensional drehbare Gleitring zunächst in die Passung der Wippe zimmlich fummelig eingeführt werden. Schräglage führt sofort zum Verkannten. Ein geradliniges Einpressen durch das Schraubgewinde ist nicht möglich, da das Gewinde erst greift, wenn der Gleitring schon in der Passung sitzt.

Wir haben hier also keine Presspassung sondern eine zu große Passung um das fummelige Gelenklager einführen zu können. Durch die dynamische Lagerbelastung wird das Spiel innerhalb kurzer Zeit größer.

Warum ein Gelenklager? Wir haben an dieser Stelle doch kein seitliches Spiel.

Entweder muss an dieser Stelle ein anderer Lagertyp eingebaut werden oder die Passung muss enger gebaut werden und  das Gelenklager muss geeignet eingepresst werden oder auch konisch sein um mit der Schraubung eingezogen zu werden.

Wenn ich von Canyon kein Statement bekomme, wird mein bestelltes Torque storniert.

Schade, das neue Torque ist für mich das beste Bike, das ich jemals gefahren bin.


PS:
Leider bin ich kein Konstrukteur. Sollte ich mit meiner Einschätzung falsch liegen, so bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen. 

Gruß
Byki


----------



## Thomas_v2 (10. Juli 2010)

Byki schrieb:


> Ich habe die Gelenke mal auseinandergeschraubt.
> Beim Wiederreinschrauben muss dieser äußere, dreidimensional drehbare Gleitring zunächst in die Passung der Wippe zimmlich fummelig eingeführt werden. Schräglage führt sofort zum Verkannten. Ein geradliniges Einpressen durch das Schraubgewinde ist nicht möglich, da das Gewinde erst greift, wenn der Gleitring schon in der Passung sitzt.
> 
> Wir haben hier also keine Presspassung sondern eine zu große Passung um das fummelige Gelenklager einführen zu können. Durch die dynamische Lagerbelastung wird das Spiel innerhalb kurzer Zeit größer.



Die Wippe ist doch aus Aluminium. Wenn diese mit einem Heißluftfön leicht angewärmt wird, sollte das Lager ohne weiteres reinfluppen. Wenn in der neuen Version jetzt ein Stahl-Einsatz vorhanden ist, geht das mit dem Wärmen natürlicht nicht mehr so ohne weiteres, oder nicht mehr so gut.

Ich bin zwar kein Maschinenbauer, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass zumindest von Prinzip her an der Stelle ein Gelenklager besser geeignet ist als ein Wälzlager, wie es an dern alten Torques verbaut war. Denn zumindest laut Produktbeschreibungen der Lagerhersteller ist der Einsatzbereich der Gelenklager bei wechselnden Belastungen sowie Stoßbelastungen zu finden.
Das Problem scheint ja auch nicht das Lager zu sein, sondern der Lagersitz in der Wippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Byki (11. Juli 2010)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Das Problem scheint ja auch nicht das Lager zu sein, sondern der Lagersitz in der Wippe.



Genau.

Der Lagersitz bekommt sehr schnell Spiel, da, wie ich beschrieben habe,
die Passung für das Gelenklager zu groß ist und auch groß sein muss, sonst lässt sich das Teil so nicht einführen.

Dieser Lagertyp ist nicht für Einpressung vorgesehen, da der äußere Gleitring beweglich sitzt und versenkt ist.

Gruß
Byki


----------



## githriz (11. Juli 2010)

Und in der Werbung klingt das dann so:



			
				Canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lagerungen und die Verbindung der einzelnen Elemente des Hinterbaus hat Canyon komplett neu entwickelt. Das Ergebnis: Hohe Haltbarkeit und optimale Leichtgängigkeit aller Lager. Beispiel Wippenlagerung: Spezielle Konuszapfen sorgen für optimalen Formschluss und sehr präzisen Lagersitz.



scnr

Scheint mir aber bei Canyon Standard zu sein, Konstruktionsmängel totzuschweigen. 
Siehe letztes Jahr die Probleme mit der Hinterachsaufnahme der Torques.
Oder das Hauptschwingenlager der ersten 2009er Torques, bei dem man ohne richtig teures Spezialwerkzeug die Lager nicht mehr ausbauen kann.

Fehler können immer passieren, aber im Umgang damit hat Canyon noch großes Verbesserungspotential.


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Juli 2010)

wenn das spiel bei einer 50 kg frau auftritt dann kann ich nicht glauben das Rob und Tibor oder die prüfstandsmaschine die gleichen bikes wie die endkunden getestet haben.
oder die zwei fahren so superflowig und die frau ballert krasser über den berg als die maschine.


----------



## martin! (11. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wenn das spiel bei einer 50 kg frau auftritt dann kann ich nicht glauben das Rob und Tibor oder die prüfstandsmaschine die gleichen bikes wie die endkunden getestet haben.
> oder die zwei fahren so superflowig und die frau ballert krasser über den berg als die maschine.



genau die frage hab ich mir auch gestellt...


----------



## unchained (11. Juli 2010)

In der Automotive-Branche wäre der Verantwortliche schon längst 3 Köpfe kürzer gemacht worden. Wie man sich sowas dennoch leisten kann ist mir ein Rätsel. Vorallem, dass dann nichtmal ein Statement kommt finde ich sehr bedauerlich.


----------



## Byki (11. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wenn das spiel bei einer 50 kg frau auftritt dann kann ich nicht glauben das Rob und Tibor oder die prüfstandsmaschine die gleichen bikes wie die endkunden getestet haben.
> oder die zwei fahren so superflowig und die frau ballert krasser über den berg als die maschine.



Nein.

Nur tourenmäßig am Gardasee ein paar Tage (Tremalzo, Boca di Trat, Altissimao... das übliche halt, aber alles mit hochtreten..

Bitte jetzt nicht pauschal über Canyon herziehen.
Das Torque ist das genialste Bike, dass ich bisher gefahren bin.
Es hatt einige schöne Detaillösungen. Es lässt sich spielend auch mal 3000m hochtreten. Bergab ne Wucht.

Ich werde mir dieses Bike auch zulegen.

Mein Anliegen:
Wenn ich ein Canyon fahre, dann will ich das Bike auch selber warten.
Das betroffene Lager war eigentlich clever ausgedacht. Einfach im Handling. Im Verschleißfall einfach einzuschrauben ohne Presswerkzeug.

Jetzt muss ich schon wegen einer anderen Wippe das Bike Einschicken.
Zudem glaube ich, dass dieser Stahlring nur eine Behelfslösung ist. Das "Einschicken müssen" deutet auch daraufhin, dass nun dieses Einschraublager notfallmässig miteingepresst werden muss, oder diese Stahlhülse vorher oder gleichzeitig um das eigentlich hülsenlose Lager gepresst wird. Jedenfalls traut Canyon dem Kunden dies nicht zu.

Kurzum. Für mich keine wartungsfreundliche Lösung.

Ich will auch zukünftig meine Lager selber wechseln und keine Bikeeinschickorgien.

Aso bitte eine kurze Erläuterung seitens Canyon mit den kurzfristigen und den zukünftigen Lösungen um die Verunsicherung und die spekulative unnötige Diskussion zu beenden.


Gruß
Byki


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Juli 2010)

Byki schrieb:


> Aso bitte eine kurze Erläuterung seitens Canyon mit den kurzfristigen und den zukünftigen Lösungen um die Verunsicherung und die spekulative unnötige Diskussion zu beenden.
> Gruß
> Byki



ich geh davon aus das jemand der sein rad zerlegt, einschickt, drauf wartet und irgendwann mit einer anderen wippe wiederbekommt mal nachfragt warum das ganze notwendig war und obs in zukunft nochmal notwendig werden wird. nachdem die räder noch KEIN Jahr alt sind, oder?


----------



## Doertsch (12. Juli 2010)

mir gehts gleich mit dem canyon dropzone. hab canyon letzte woche geschrieben, mal schauen was sie sagen. Da ich in Österreich wohne, funktioniert das anscheinend nicht mit dem Rückholschein. Wäre wirklich ärgerlich, wenn ich auf den Kosten fürs einsenden sitzen bleiben würde. Dann wäre das wohl mein letztes versenderbike.
Ich hoffe aber immer noch auf eine lösung, sich die wippe selber aus bzw. wieder einzubauen


----------



## Doertsch (12. Juli 2010)

Der Sattelschnellspanner ist mir übrigens auch nach 2 Monaten Fahrzeit gerissen. Also so langsam ists wirklich ärgerlich.


----------



## cx-fahrer (12. Juli 2010)

Doertsch schrieb:


> Der Sattelschnellspanner ist mir übrigens auch nach 2 Monaten Fahrzeit gerissen. Also so langsam ists wirklich ärgerlich.



Och.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juli 2010)

Doertsch schrieb:


> Da ich in Österreich wohne, funktioniert das anscheinend nicht mit dem Rückholschein.


Ich wohne nahe an der Grenze (Sbg), konnte es somit in Freilassing per Rückholschein abschicken.

Irgendeine andere Lösung muss dir Canyon aber da dann wohl doch anbieten. Wenn du das Bike auf eigene Faust per Paketdienst schickst zahlst du einen dreistelligen Betrag... 

Im schlimmsten Fall wird's immer noch billiger sein, nach Mittenwald rüberzufahren u. dort mit Rückholschein zu schicken.


----------



## Doertsch (12. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, danke. Aber jetzt zuerst einmal abwarten, was Canyon schreibt


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Juli 2010)

Doertsch schrieb:


> Der Sattelschnellspanner ist mir übrigens auch nach 2 Monaten Fahrzeit gerissen. Also so langsam ists wirklich ärgerlich.



neuer thread!!!


----------



## 3ride (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mein Dropzone seit 2 Wochen wieder von der "Wippenmodifizierung" zurück. Aus Österreich funktioniert das so: Bike GUT verpacken und per Post zu Canyon schicken (Problembeschreibung beilegen). Die Rechnung der Post (ca. 40.- Euro) einscannen und per mail an Canyon schicken, zusammen mit deinen Kto-Daten. Hatte das Geld nach 1 Woche bei mir am Kto. Rückversand an dich erfolgt von Canyon gratis.
Das ganze natürlich nur wenn es sich um eine Reklamation (wie hier bei der Wippe) handelt.
Bis jetzt läuft mein Bike problemlos mit der neuen Wippe.

Greez
3ride

ps. Ein kurzer Anruf bei Canyon vorher um das Vorgehen zu besprechen ist aber sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Waldsauser (13. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte den Beitrag hier wegen versehentlichem Doppelmoppeln gern gelöscht, weiß aber nicht wies geht.


----------



## Waldsauser (13. Juli 2010)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Ja, es war alles angezogen. Ist schon sehr seltsam.
> 
> Und wenn dann wäre es ja "nur" der Hinterbau, nicht der Hauptrahmen .



Vielleicht hat bei Dir das Spiel im Lager durch die dadurch bedingten  drastisch erhöhten Belastungsspitzen auch schon den Lagersitz "geweitet"  so dass Du jetzt auch dort Spiel hast.

Ich hab übrigens auch Spiel bei meinem Dropzone, bis jetzt allerdings  nur im Lager. Der Lageraußenring sitzt noch spielfrei in der Wippe. Hab  Canyon deswegen geschrieben und gefragt ob's auch ohne Einschicken geht  und sie mir erst mal nur neue einwandfreie Lager zuschicken könnten. 
Es is grad Hochsaison und ich will nicht wieder, wie letztes Jahr,  wochenlang auf mein Rad verzichten!!!


----------



## Monsterwade (14. Juli 2010)

Das Lagerspiel beschränkt sich nicht nur auf das Dropzone. Ist bei meinem Vertride jetzt auch aufgetreten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7355511&postcount=1936


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Juli 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Das Lagerspiel beschränkt sich nicht nur auf das Dropzone.


Welche Überraschung!


----------



## der.bergsteiger (14. Juli 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Welche Überraschung!



Ja, ist ziemlich verwunderlich .

Hast du deins jetzt eigentlich auch eingeschickt, Flo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Juli 2010)

Ja, letzte Woche. Hoffe, es bis Freitag wieder zu erhalten, hätte eine lässige Tour am Wochenende geplant...


----------



## Arny (16. Juli 2010)

Habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem Dropzone! Habe es am 18.06 zu Canyon geschickt und warte nun schon ziemlich lange! Am Telefon wird man nur vertröstet dass die Werkstatt bis oben hin zu ist! Ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn sie alle Torque Modelle mit neuen Wippen ausstatten müssen! 
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es kommt nächste Woche! Solange muss ich mein altes ES von 2005 fahren, da war die Welt noch in Ordnung. Fährt ohne Probleme und das Buchsenspiel ist erst nach 2 Jahren richtig zum tragen gekommen was völlig normal ist! 
So dann mal allen viel Spaß!! 

Arnulf


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Juli 2010)

zitat rob J:
"Mit dem neuen Torque bin ich von der ersten Ausfahrt an perfekt zurecht gekommen. Die Geometrie gibt mir das GefÃ¼hl âim Radâ zu sitzen und nicht nur oben auf. Das gibt mir enorm viel Sicherheit auf technischen und langen Rides wie dem Megavalanche bei dem ich das neue Torque gleich unter hÃ¤rtesten Bedingung getestet habe. Das geringe Gewicht und die antriebsneutrale Federung geben dem Rad enorm viel Vortrieb. Bei der Trailmaster Challenge am Wildkogel konnte ich mit dem Bike in allen Disziplinen punkten und die Gesamtwertung gewinnen."

jetzt wÃ¤rs interessant bei welcher megaavalanche und trailmaster er das neue schon gefahren ist und warum bei seinen tests die wippen gehalten haben.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (16. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> jetzt wärs interessant bei welcher megaavalanche und trailmaster er das neue schon gefahren ist und warum bei seinen tests die wippen gehalten haben.



Du bist zwar als Flamer weithin bekannt, aber kennst du jemanden bei dem die Wippe schon nach ein / zwei Abfahrten ausgeschlagen ist? Oder was soll diese Aussage von dir sonst bezwecken?


----------



## Monsterwade (16. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir war nach 10 Biketagen Spiel im Lager. Wenn Du bei der Mega startst, fährtst
Du mindestens einmal die Quali und einmal die Mega-Strecke VOR der eigentlichen Quali 
und Mega. Sind schonmal mindestens 3 Biketage. Bei der Trailmaster wird es ähnlich sein.

Ist halt wie bei aller Bananen-Ware: Reift beim Kunden.


----------



## Gades (16. Juli 2010)

also bei mir war das sogar der fall, dass die wippe nach entweder der ersten oder zweiten ausfahrt dieses spiel hatte. waren keine 50km.

ich bin aufjedenfall froh, dass ich in der nähe von canyon wohne (30km). dadurch hab ich nur einen tag auf die reparatur gewartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas_v2 (16. Juli 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Also bei mir war nach 10 Biketagen Spiel im Lager. Wenn Du bei der Mega startst, fährtst
> Du mindestens einmal die Quali und einmal die Mega-Strecke VOR der eigentlichen Quali
> und Mega. Sind schonmal mindestens 3 Biketage. Bei der Trailmaster wird es ähnlich sein.



Ah, na da kommt ja schon was zusammen. Vielleicht hatte er für jede Abfahrt ein frisches Rad bekommen ;-)

Allerdings sollte man wirklich davon ausgehen dass ein Hersteller ein MB wenigstens mindestens in dem Umfang testet. Seht seltsam. Vor allem könnte Canyon wirklich man Stellung dazu nehmen. Ich habe auch gedacht dass ich mit dem Torque ein halbwegs ausgereiftes Rad erhalte, da das Vorgängermodell ja schon eine schöne Zeit stabil lief...

Vielleicht wird mit der neuen Wippe doch noch alles gut, Rückholschein ist heute eingetroffen.


----------



## DerMolch (16. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn mit den Torques dieses Jahr los?

Bei meinem ist zwar bisher dieses Spiel nicht aufgetreten, dafür an anderer Stelle:

1. Das untere Dämpferauge ist völlig ausgeschlagen. Man kann den Dämpfer axial und radial hin und her bewegen. Da geht auch mit Schraube anknallen nix mehr. Neue Buchsen sind bereits drinnen :-(

2. Das linke Kettenstrebenlager wackelt im Rahmen. 

Ich hoffe meine Bike hält noch 3 Monate durch, dann wirds zum Winter eingeschickt.


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Juli 2010)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Du bist zwar als Flamer weithin bekannt, aber kennst du jemanden bei dem die Wippe schon nach ein / zwei Abfahrten ausgeschlagen ist? Oder was soll diese Aussage von dir sonst bezwecken?



ich interessier mich für den ablauf der entstehung eines bikes. ich bin selber hersteller und hab die gleichen probleme wie canyon. von mir wird es allerdings einen weltweiten rückruf des models das in deutschland über einmal ausgeliefert wurde geben und dazu noch einen produktionsstop bis der fehler gefunden ist. was meinst was mich das kostet!

so wie der fall jetzt aussieht vermute ich das canyon direkt von der software die bikes in taiwan bestellt. und auf den bau von prototypen und testen der bikes verzichten. oder die prototypen woanders bauen lassen. oder die taiwanesen haben nicht in der georderten qualität geliefert.

normalerweise müssten die teamfahrer die räder doch letztes jahr in den events schon gefahren haben und es ist nicht so das die alle 2 wochen ein neues bike bekommen. also was soll deine aussage mit ein zwei abfahrten? ich glaub allein der trailmaster und die avalanche emulieren doch ein halbes durchschnittsfahrerleben.

es muss erlaubt sein das tork zu hinterfragen. ich beschwer mich ja auch nicht das mir jedesmal gebetsmühlenmässig gesagt wird das meine rahmen (bis auf den rainscobike) soviel kosten wie ein canyon 10 punkte von 10 testsieger komplettrad.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ... ein halbes *durchschnittsfahrerleben*....



Äh..
*-Durchschnitts-Fahr-Erleben?
-Durchschnitts-Fahrer-Leben?
-Durchschnitts-Fahrrad-Leben?*

Also ich weiss ja nicht, jetzt hatte ich grad überlegt nx. Jahr die Megavalanche mitzufahren aber wenn ich da dann mein Durchschnitts-Fahrer-Leben halb aufbrauche komme ich ja als Greis unten an  .

Dass die Passungen der Lager in den Aluteilen des Rahmens ab und an unterschiedlich ausfallen, habe ich schon bei meinem Nerve bemerkt (ein Hinterbaulager ist so locker, dass man es einkleben muss). 
Das scheint wohl in der Produktion vorzukommen, die Löcher werden ja nicht präzisionsgebohrt vermute ich. Und diese Radiallager reagieren darauf halt empfindlich...ich weiss ja nicht, deswegen so einen Aufstand zu machen...ist für alle Betroffenen natürlich sehr ärgerlich; aber deswegen gleich den Entwicklungsingenieur feuern?


----------



## Byki (16. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> so wie der fall jetzt aussieht vermute ich das canyon direkt von der software die bikes in taiwan bestellt. und auf den bau von prototypen und testen der bikes verzichten.



Rainer da liegst du total daneben.

Ich glaube, dass Canyon lange Zeit vorher intensiv testet.
Das Torque 2010 habe ich schon ein Jahr vorher bei Testfahrten am Gardasee gesehen und auch kurz fahren dürfen.

Vielmehr glaube ich dass die vorher individuell gefertigten Kleinserien und Prototypen dann halt doch von der Massenfertigung etwas abweichen.
Vieleicht fließt auch das eine oder andere Detail auch erst kurzfristig in die Serienfertigung ein. Andere Toleranzen in der Serie können einen Lagersitz vermurksen.

Trotzdem, alles sehr ärgerlich. Mich stört vor allem das Rücksenden des Bikes. Eine andere Wippe einbauen kriegt jeder irgenwie hin.

Gruß
Byki


----------



## fuioam (16. Juli 2010)

Mein Torque hat auch schon bei der zweiten Ausfahrt spiel am Gelenk gehabt. Wenn Rob und Tibor die gleichen Räder gefahren wären, hätten sies 100%ig bemerkt.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (16. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Äh..
> *-Durchschnitts-Fahr-Erleben?
> -Durchschnitts-Fahrer-Leben?
> -Durchschnitts-Fahrrad-Leben?*
> ...



Hehe, ich überleg mir das dann auch noch mal mit der Mega, hatte ebenfalls vor nächstes Jahr mitzufahren .

Naja und ich denke schon, dass man wg. des Spiels etwas Aufstand machen kann. Ist ja mitlerweile krass, wieviel Betroffene sich hier schon gemeldet haben und nur ein Bruchteil der Torque Fahrer ist im IBC...


----------



## the.saint (17. Juli 2010)

Ja wenn das nicht hier im Forum stehen würde, dann würde es wohl sehr vielen absolut gar nicht auffallen...


----------



## unchained (17. Juli 2010)

Blödsinn. Sowas merkt man bei jedem Putzen oder Aufsitzen aufs Bike.


----------



## schappi (18. Juli 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Sowas merkt man bei jedem Putzen oder Aufsitzen aufs Bike.



Klar,
du merkst es beim Putzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (18. Juli 2010)

ich mein ja nur.


----------



## casi1975 (20. Juli 2010)

ich hab's heute beim montieren der Kettenführung (nicht ICSG - is klar, geht ja nicht  )bemerkt und verstehe jetzt wo das Knacken her kommen könnte.

Nach kurzem Telefonat mit der Hotline habe ich mich entschlossen am Ende der Saison einen Garantiefall daraus zu machen...vier Wochen warten geht gar nicht 

Schade, schade, denn auch dieses Torque ist nur zwei mal im Wald und im   Bikepark gewesen.

Grüße an alle frustierten 

Dennoch, wenn's Lager ok ist, ein geiles Bike


----------



## TWIERTZ (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch ein Torque Alpinist bei dem das Problem da ist!!
Hab am Sonntag (18.07.2010) eine mail an Canyon gesendet und erst jetzt hier nach den Beiträgen gesucht!
Bin nun gespannt was Canyon vorschlägt.
Was wurde bei euch gemacht?
Man könnte fast meinen Canyon hat hier einen Serienfehler!!!
Canyon müsste sich dann eigentlich die Frage gefallen lassen, warum schreibt Canyon nicht alle Torque 2010-Besitzer an und lässt die Räder reparieren? 
Ev. befürchtet Canyon keine Geschäftschädigung, die finanziell eine Rückholaktion rechtfertigen würde. 
Müssen wir nun traurig sein, dass es keine Gefahr (Sturzgefahr) für uns den Konsumenten gibt welcher wir nur knapp entkommen sind? 

Wie sind aktuell die Reaktionszeiten den Schaden zu beseitigen?
Hat jemand schon Folgeschäden, wie defekten Dämpfer, bekommen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2010)

Die Wippe meines Torques wurde binnen weniger Tage getauscht -- top Service! (danke an Niels Wahl, an dieser Stelle)


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Juli 2010)

hätt ich bei einem medienpräsenten fahrer wie dir nicht anders erwartet. dein bike muss laufen  
was hat canyon dazu gesagt? hat irgendjemand der anderen wippentauschen mal etwas näher hinterfragt?


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hab's nicht weiter hinterfragt. Ob Produktions- oder Konstruktionsfehler (oder ein bisschen von beidem) -- keine Ahnung.


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (21. Juli 2010)

Schönen guten Tach 

Hat nicht rOckZ am 22.6. gepostet, dass ihm ein Canyontechniker ein Statement innerhalb der Woche noch zugesagt hätte? Er (der Canyontyp) wollte sich gleich hier im Forum zu Wort melden??
OK, mittlerweile wissen wir ja dass die Wippe S******E is, da kann man nix machen und Canyon tauscht sie eh aus, wenn auch die Einschickerei - und vorallem die Wartezeit jetzt im Sommer - mehr als ärgerlich ist. (Zum Spiel kam jetzt noch ein Knacken dazu, Mist.)
Aber dass von Canyon zu der ganzen Sache immer noch kein Ton zu vernehmen ist, finde ich sehr bedauerlich, schließlich hat man ja als Kunde ordentlich Kohle rübergeschoben und jetzt sickern immer nur kryptische Erfahrungen einzelner Reklamationen durch. 
Echt schwach, die Werbeabteilung hat da offensichtlich mehr drauf 
Na ja, ich hol mir jetzt ein Eis 
Grüße die Katja


----------



## Trailhunterer (21. Juli 2010)

wieso, wens betrifft meldet sich eh bei denen, und wens nicht aktuell betrifft ist es eh egal.
warum soll da canyon oder andere hersteller anders verfahren.
das wäre anders, wenn es ein sicherheitsrelevantes bauteil, a la lenker, vorbau etc. ist.


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (21. Juli 2010)

Ja ok, da hast Du Recht, is jetzt nix wo Gefahr droht, weil ein Teil versagt. Aber trotzdem wärs angebracht, zumindest die Kunden zu informieren, dass da Murks eingebaut is. Fände ich halt korrekt, weiß eh dass das heutzutage eher nicht mehr üblich ist. Wenn was hin is, kannst ja reklamieren..
So, weiter mit dem Eis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Byki (21. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> was hat canyon dazu gesagt? hat irgendjemand der anderen wippentauschen mal etwas näher hinterfragt?



Eine direkte Info von Canyon bekommt man nicht so einfach.

Nach einigen Gesprächen ergibt sich für mich folgende Situation:

Das Lagerspiel ist wohl eine unglückliche Kombination aus einer schlechten Lagerqualität der für die ersten Torqes gelieferten Kugelgelenkaugen und einer zu groß tolerierten Bohrung im Hebel. 

Lösung:
Bessere Kugelgelenke und Einfügen der Stahlbuchse im Hebel um die gewünschte Bohrungstolleranz besser einhalten zu können.
Also letztendlich nur ein temporäres Qualitätsproblem im Fertigungsprozess.

Ich hoffe ich habe mir das richtig zusammengereimt.

Gruß
Byki


----------



## Monsterwade (22. Juli 2010)

Über die Ursache des Problems wurde zwar nicht diskutiert, aber hier eine Info zur Reparatur-Abwickung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7358539&postcount=1950


----------



## TWIERTZ (22. Juli 2010)

Zur Info: 
Mein Torque Alpinist 2010 hat das gleiche Problem.
Nach dem sich die Herren von Canyon auch zwei Tage nach meiner mail nicht gemeldet haben hab ich angerufen.
Ergebnis: Wippe muss getauscht werde.
Wenn ich es jetzt machen lasse muss ich 3-4 Wochen aufs Rad warten.
Da mir von dem Canyon-Mitarbeiter vergewissert wurde, dass es zu keinen Folgeschäden kommt wenn ich die Wippe nicht gleich tauschen lasse, hab ich mich für einen Tausch Ende der Saison entschlossen.
Leider hab ich diese Aussage nicht schriftlich, dass macht mich etwas unruhig.
Hat jemand von euch sowas schriftlich bekommen?


----------



## Monsterwade (23. Juli 2010)

Update zur Reparatur-Abwickung von ausländischen 2010er Torques:

Hab gestern einen DHL-Versandaufkleber inklusive Verpackungsanweisung von Canyon 
zugesandt bekommen. Somit muss man keine Versandkosten vorstrecken. Jedenfalls nicht
in der Schweiz). Und DHL holt das Bike von der Haustür ab.


----------



## Doertsch (23. Juli 2010)

TWIERTZ schrieb:


> Wie sind aktuell die Reaktionszeiten den Schaden zu beseitigen?
> Hat jemand schon Folgeschäden, wie defekten Dämpfer, bekommen?


 
Bei mir hat die Dämpferbuchse ebenfalls Spiel. Habe für Mitte September einen Werkstatttermin ausgemacht, bis dahin fahre ich normal weiter. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit ausgeschlagenenen Dämpferbuchsen? Kann der Dämpfer da in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden? Wäre sehr ärgerlich...

Gruß


----------



## bastey. (26. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute,
Seit 2 Monaten bin ich ein überglücklicher Besitzer eines Dropzones, und  leider musste ich dieses Problem auch bei meinem Bike feststellen.  Schade finde ich, dass Canyon sich  nicht genügend um solche Dinge  kümmert. Zum Beispiel, eine Rückrufaktion o.Ä.
Sie sollten es wenigstens versuchen, die Kunden zu informieren, dass es  irgendeinen Serienverschleiß gibt und ein Angebot einer Reperatur  bieten. 
Es sollte sich auch jemand von der ''Canyon-Crew'' in diesem thread  melden und genauere Info's Liefern. Schließlich will sich Canyon ja auch  verbessern, oder?
Es sei denn sie wollen ihren Ruf schädigen. 
-Weiß jemand, ob bei der neuen/reparierten Wippe die gleichen Lager  eingebaut werden, und sind sie dann immer noch leicht rauszuschrauben,  oder müssen diese jedes Mal wieder raus-/reingepresst werden?  
-Wird bei der neuen Version die gleiche Art von Lager verwendet?
-Was soll dieser silberne Ring um die Schraube bezwingen, wenn das Spiel aus dem Lager kommt?





>


Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass der Umlenk-Winkel zwischen der oberen Kettenstrebe und der Wippe zu klein ist [wenn man vom unteren Winkel ausgeht] und möglicherweise dadurch eine große kräft erforderlich ist, um den Dämpfer überhaupt einfedern zu lassen. Vielleicht dadurch der Verschleiß  ?

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylver46 (26. Juli 2010)

Naja auf jeden Fall wäre es Optimal, wenn der Hinterbau mit dem Dämpfer auf einer Linie liegen würde.

Wie auch immer, schätze mal einfach, dass wie schon erwähnt die Lager einfach Müll sind, am besten sollte man sich einfach einen Normkatalog nehmen und die passenden Lager raussuchen und einbauen, vielleicht mit besserer Güte.

War dieser Ring vorher nicht drin? Weil es kann sein, dass die die Wippe bearbeitet haben um einen Ring einzupressen, um die Aluschwinge von evtl. jetzt härten Lager zu schützen.


----------



## Byki (26. Juli 2010)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Naja auf jeden Fall wäre es Optimal, wenn der Hinterbau mit dem Dämpfer auf einer Linie liegen würde.
> 
> Wie auch immer, schätze mal einfach, dass wie schon erwähnt die Lager einfach Müll sind,...
> War dieser Ring vorher nicht drin?



Wenn hier etwas Müll ist, dann höchstens deine unüberlegten Bemerkungen.

Weiter oben hatte ich das Problem mit dem Lagerspiel beschrieben.
(Kombination aus schlechter Lagerqualität und zu großer Passung)
Canyon hat mittlerweile den Lagerlifferant gewechselt und baut noch zusätzlich diese Stahlhülsen ein um eine höhere Passgenauigkeit zu erreichen.

Warum wäre es optimal wenn der Dämpfer mit dem Hinterbau in einer Linie liegen würde? bla bla bla.

Hast du mal die Kennlinie des Torque angeschaut?
Weist du wie ein 4-Gelenker funktioniert?
Weißt du wie die Anordnung der Teile sein muss um dieses geringe Wippen bei diesem Federweg hinzubekommen ist?

Was glaubst du wohl warum die Wippe bei geringem Sag in Richtung Rahmen zeigt? Was glaubst du wie die gleichbleibende Übersetzung hinzukriegen ist?

Sorry, aber ich glaube die Bikes von Canyon sind eindeutig intelligenter konstruiert als mache ihrer Kunden.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (26. Juli 2010)

Byki schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wohl warum die Wippe bei geringem Sag in Richtung Rahmen zeigt? Was glaubst du wie die gleichbleibende Übersetzung hinzukriegen ist?



Das hatte der Lutz von Canyon hier auch mal in einem Thread geschrieben, dass bei geringer Auslenkung die Kraft hauptsächlich in den Rahmen eingeleitet werden soll. Als Vergleich kann man sich mal die Anlenkung beim Liteville 901 ansehen, da steht die Wippe ganz anders. Aber einen so steilen Winkel haben viele andere Räder auch, bei meinem Trek sieht es zumindest vergleichbar aus und die Lager machen keine Probleme (auch wenn die Umlekung eine andere ist).

Aus dem Grunde habe ich mich schonmal gefragt, ob diese Kraft- Auslenkungsdiagramme (z.B. http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/search/label/Canyon ) die rein aus den Geometrieverhältnissen berechnet werden überhaupt mit der Realität übereinstimmen?


----------



## Sylver46 (26. Juli 2010)

Ohh Gott, wie man sich doch Künstlich aufregen kann, wenn man mal bisschen studiert in Richtung Maschinenbau oder so, würde man so etwas lernen. 
Dass es noch andere Beweggründe gibt, wieso man so etwas nicht so baut mag ja sein und bestimmt auch so gut sein, hat ja hier keiner das Bike kritisiert sonst hätte ich mir selbst ja keins bestellt.
Tatsache ist, dass Kräfte in Abhängigkeit des Winkels auf Rahmen und Dämpfer verteilt werden und die ungedämpfte Belastung Richtung Rahmen einfach die Lager auf einer weise Belastet, für die sie in erster Linie nicht vorgesehen sind. Und da man wegen der "Aluwippe" eben keine unendlich festen Werkstoffe für das Lager verbauen kann, da sonst statt dem Lager die Wippe kaputt gehen würde, verbaut man jetzt anscheinend noch einen gepresste Stahlhülse.

Aber naja ich bin jetzt einfach mal ruhig und freue mich, darauf mein Fahrrad hoffentlich bald fahren zu dürfen.

Axo und wenn du jetzt grad mit falschen Fuß aufgestanden bist, kannste das gern für dich behalten und musst nicht andere User hier dumm an machen, das geht ja mal garnicht. das geht auch Sachlicher...

Schönen Gruß....


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Juli 2010)

Die Anordnung der Wippe hat schon seinen Sinn -- der Hinterbau ist verblüffend vortriebsorientiert bergauf. 
Bin heute in Brixen mal mit offenem Hinterbau einen eher "schwierigen" Trail bergauf gefahren -- kaum Wippen, dafür aber werden Wurzeln etc. gut geschluckt.

Dennoch schluckt er bergab recht fein...

Der renovierte Hinterbau zeigt nun übrigens auch nach einigen Tagen Einsatz inkl. etlicher harter Abfahrten keinerlei Beeinträchtigung mehr.


----------



## monkey10 (26. Juli 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die Anordnung der Wippe hat schon seinen Sinn -- der Hinterbau ist verblüffend vortriebsorientiert bergauf.
> Bin heute in Brixen mal mit offenem Hinterbau einen eher "schwierigen" Trail bergauf gefahren -- kaum Wippen, dafür aber werden Wurzeln etc. gut geschluckt.
> 
> Dennoch schluckt er bergab recht fein...



Bin ganz deiner Meinung 

Bin auch im Vergleich mehrere Tage das 901er (Top-Aufbau mit Totem) gefahren. Bei dem hatte ich mehr das Gefühl das die Bergauf-Performance aufgrund des extrem steilen Sitzwinkels und des niedrigen Stacks zugrunde liegt.

War IMHO bergab aufgrund des extrem langen Radstands/längeren Kettenstreben nicht so verspielt wie das Torque Vertride.

Also die Kinematik ist schon okay, ob die Anlenkung beim neuen Torque den Verschleiß erhöht kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## bastey. (26. Juli 2010)

@ Sylver46:
Sehr schöner Beitrag von dir! Haste gut vormuliert usw, nur habe ich  immer noch nicht alle Antworten auf die Fragen, die ich gestellt habe 

Nicht bös' gemeint! :]


----------



## -KAi- (30. Juli 2010)

So, jetzt meldet sich der Threat-Eröffner mal wieder zu Wort 

Ist ja eine schöne Diskussion entstanden hier! 

Bei mir hat sich nun alles zum Guten gewendet: ich bekomme die Wippe auch ersetzt.
Glücklicherweise muss ich nicht nach Deutschland fliegen um die Wippe in Koblenz umtauschen zu lassen, und mein Rahmen auch nicht, sondern bekomme sie zugeschickt. Die Lösung ist um einiges kostengünstiger in meinem Fall. Hier ein Lob an Canyon: super Problemlösung.
Besonders herzlichen Dank an Hinrich Fuchs 

Wo die Kinematik hier gerade angesprochen wird: springt euch das Hinterrad bei high-speed Passagen in technischem Gelände auch als weg? Vorallem wenn eine leichte Kurve da ist passiert das bei mir häufig. 
Oder hat das evtl auch mit dem Wippen-Spiel zu tun?


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juli 2010)

-KAi- schrieb:


> Wo die Kinematik hier gerade angesprochen wird: springt euch das Hinterrad bei high-speed Passagen in technischem Gelände auch als weg? Vorallem wenn eine leichte Kurve da ist passiert das bei mir häufig.
> Oder hat das evtl auch mit dem Wippen-Spiel zu tun?


Probleme mit einem springenden, Bodenkontakt verlierenden HR habe ich nicht. Mit Wippenspiel hat das garantiert nichts zu tun, wohl viel mehr mit falscher Dämpfereinstellung. (bspw. zu schnelle Zugstufe)

Das Thema würde dann aber wohl einen eigenen Thread vertragen.


----------



## -KAi- (30. Juli 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Probleme mit einem springenden, Bodenkontakt verlierenden HR habe ich nicht. Mit Wippenspiel hat das garantiert nichts zu tun, wohl viel mehr mit falscher Dämpfereinstellung. (bspw. zu schnelle Zugstufe)
> 
> Das Thema würde dann aber wohl einen eigenen Thread vertragen.



Ja dann wirds wohl an der Dämpfereinstellung liegen...Muss zugeben das habe ich NOCH nich so ganz durchblickt 
War auch nur ne kleine Zwischenfrage. Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (30. Juli 2010)

wenn das rad wieder kommt, muss ich dann die versandkosten selber tragen oder zahlt canyon die?
hin hat canyon gezahlt und jetzt verstehe ich das so, als solle ich den wiedererhalt zahlen?!


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juli 2010)

Zahlt Canyon, ist ja Gewährleistung.


----------



## -KAi- (30. Juli 2010)

beim crash-replacement ist der Kunde verantwortlich für den Transport. Das steht auf der Seite irgendwo. 
Hier hat es ja was mit Garantie zu tun. Wahrscheinlich kann Canyon die entstandenen Transport- und Arbeitskosten an die verantwortliche Firma (die das Teil falsch hergestellt hat) weitergeben.


----------



## schappi (4. August 2010)

-KAi- schrieb:


> Ja dann wirds wohl an der Dämpfereinstellung liegen...Muss zugeben das habe ich NOCH nich so ganz durchblickt
> War auch nur ne kleine Zwischenfrage. Danke für die Antwort!



Wie du das so beschreibst würde ich auch auf zu wenig Zuhstufendämpfung tippen.
Bei einem Torque musst du dich unbedingt mit der Theorie der Dämpferabstimmung beschäftigen, um das Fahrwerk ausnutzen zu können


----------



## philipp7586 (8. August 2010)

Mich würde einfach mal interessieren, wie sich das Lagerspiel bemerkbar macht. 
Habe mein Torque jetzt seit Mai & etliche Male ziemlich hart beansprucht und merke nichts....
Hab ich Glück, oder bin ich blöd?


----------



## -KAi- (8. August 2010)

@philipp7586: sehr blöd    nein also wenn dir dass bisher noch nicht aufgefallen ist, wird wohl kein spiel vorhanden sein! am besten stellt man das spiel fest, indem man den sattel hinten leicht anhebt! dann müsste man es merken.
aber schon seltsam dass es ausnahmen gibt


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. August 2010)

Ich habe Tibor zu diesem Thema befragt und er hat mir erklärt dass das Problem bei der Fertigung lag,aber das Spiel keine Beschädigungen herbei führt.

An seinem Torque ist der Rockerarm 2,3 Generationen früher als Der der Serie und dieser hat kein Spiel.


----------



## klueny (8. August 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Ich habe Tibor zu diesem Thema befragt und er hat mir erklärt dass das Problem bei der Fertigung lag,aber das Spiel keine Beschädigungen herbei führt.
> 
> An seinem Torque ist der Rockerarm 2,3 Generationen früher als Der der Serie und dieser hat kein Spiel.


 
was ist ein rockerarm ?


----------



## Thomas_v2 (8. August 2010)

klueny schrieb:


> was ist ein rockerarm ?


Na die Wippe halt ;-)
Aber Rockerarm steht auch auf dem Servicebeleg wenn das Rad eingeschickt wurde. Plus noch ein paar Kleinteilen, bei denen ich aber auch nicht so recht weiß was die Namen "SUS303", "washer" und "cone" zu bedeuten haben. Da von den Teilen jeweils 2 Stück verbaut wurden, sollen das wohl die Lagerteile auf jeder Seite sein.

Ich habe mein Rad letzten Freitag von der Reparatur wieder zurückerhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillemaen (9. August 2010)

SUS303 = Lagertyp
washer = Beilagscheibe
cone = Kegel


----------



## pillemaen (9. August 2010)

dopplepost


----------



## Jayboo (13. August 2010)

Ups - nach gar nicht alle Beiträge gelesen...


----------



## Marius22 (15. August 2010)

Hi,

erhalten mittlerweile alle ab jetzt neu aufgebauten Torques den überarbeiteten (mit Stahlbuchse versehenen) Rockeram?

Und was hat es mit der Meldung auf sich von Lutz im Thread:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7447030:



> P.S.: Das Special-Canyon-Nadellager haben wir seit Anfang dieser Saison   in unseren Torques der Mountain-Heroes erfolgreich ohne Anzeichen von  Verschleiß im Einsatz. Das Ansprechverhalten wird bedeutend verbessert.  Für 2011 wird es einen Nadellager Nachrüstkit für alle Torques geben.
> PPS.: keine Sorge es ist ganz sicher keine Standart-Nadellager, aus dem  Katalog der Lagerhersteller ... die halten nämlich nicht ;-)


-heißt das: wenn ich eins mit Nadellager möchte muss ich auf die 2011er Bikes warten die das dann serienmäßig haben - oder ich schicke 2011 mein 2010er Torque mit bereits überarbeitetem Rockerarm an Canyon zurück um diese neuen Lager einzubauen?

Danke


----------



## pillemaen (15. August 2010)

So wie das für mich klingt kann man die Lager wohl auch selbst einbauen, oder?
Ich meine wenn es heißt Nachrüstkit, dann sollte ich das wohl auch selbst hinbekommen


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. August 2010)

tritt dieses problem zwangsläufig bei jedem ein?!
warum gibt es keine rückrufaktion?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (22. August 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> tritt dieses problem zwangsläufig bei jedem ein?!



nach auskunft von canyon sind nur einzelne chargen betroffen.



_Sebo_ schrieb:


> warum gibt es keine rückrufaktion?!



gute frage


----------



## _Sebo_ (23. August 2010)

na super...
hoffe ich bin nicht betroffen...
naja wir werden sehen...^^


----------



## klueny (30. August 2010)

ich habe mein torque am freitag zu canyon gebracht -> 1. inspektion
der mitarbeiter prüfte kurz ob spiel an der wippe ist ( leichtes spiel ist spürbar) sofort meinte er : " neuer rockerarm " 
morgen hol ich es ab.
mal sehn, ob sie die neue wippe tatsächlich verbaut haben


----------



## klueny (31. August 2010)

jo! neue wippe ist dran
bisher fühlt man noch kein  spiel.


----------



## BergabFan (4. September 2010)

klueny schrieb:


> jo! neue wippe ist dran
> bisher fühlt man noch kein  spiel.



War der Tausch für Dich kostenlos, würde ich jetzt mal annehmen oder?

Hast Du vorher wirklich Spiel an Deiner festgestellt?

Das einzige was sich bei mir bewegt ist der Dämpfer (um ne Haaresbreite) wenn ich das Hinterrad hochheb


----------



## klueny (4. September 2010)

ja, es war spiel zu spüren
die neue wippe hat mich nichts gekostet....


----------



## vela99 (5. September 2010)

Hallo,
Frage an die, die schon eine Reparatur hinter sich haben.

Sind nach der Reparatur wieder Probleme aufgetaucht?
Was wurde ersetzt? Wippe, oranges Teil? Lager? Hinterrahmen? Alles?
Laesst sich das nicht mit neuen Lagern schnell und leicht beheben? 
Ein Freund von mir aus Spanien hat das Problem un mÇochte nicht viele Wochenlang auf die Reparatur warten, wenn nur Lager getauscht werden muessen.
Canyon hat sich zum Thema nicht gemeldet, was vor dem Kauf auf Fragen zum Produkt nicht der Fall war..............


----------



## der.bergsteiger (5. September 2010)

Es wurde die Wippe ausgetauscht (also das orangene oder je nach Farbe schwarze Teil), außerdem neue Lager in eine Stahlbuchse eingepresst.
Bei mir hälts jetzt seit knapp 1000km (u.a. 2x AlpenX + Gardasee), keine Probleme.


----------



## BergabFan (6. September 2010)

So hab nun auch Spiel im Gelenk, kommt definitiv vom Lager-Sitz in der Wippe 

Will hoffen das Canyon die Wippen nicht nur in Einzelfällen (Threadstarter)  verschickt, hab keine Lust das ganze Bike einzuschicken wegen einem Wippentausch.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (6. September 2010)

BergabFan schrieb:


> Will hoffen das Canyon die Wippen nicht nur in Einzelfällen (Threadstarter)  verschickt, hab keine Lust das ganze Bike einzuschicken wegen einem Wippentausch.



Oh oh, ich glaube da muss gleich wieder einer mit dem Pango in die Canyonschen Kommunikationskanäle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabFan (6. September 2010)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Oh oh, ich glaube da muss gleich wieder einer mit dem Pango in die Canyonschen Kommunikationskanäle...



Meinst jetzt den Rohrreiniger oder hat hier einer den Nick gewählt 

Aber ehrlich, was meinst Du genau?


----------



## Thomas_v2 (6. September 2010)

BergabFan schrieb:


> Meinst jetzt den Rohrreiniger oder hat hier einer den Nick gewählt
> 
> Aber ehrlich, was meinst Du genau?



Ich find den Thread grad nicht wieder (oder wurde es gelöscht?). Zumindest gab es mal eine recht unsanfte Ansage von Canyon, dass immer das komplette Rad eingeschickt werden müsse, und man nicht mit Anfragen nach einer anderen Vorgehensweise die Kommunikationskanäle blockieren solle...


----------



## BergabFan (6. September 2010)

Achso, na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, so ne Aussage (wenn es stimmt) würde mich aber dazu bringen mir nicht nochmal ein Canyon zu kaufen.

Die wären ja schön blöd, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## BergabFan (6. September 2010)

Hab den Thread gerade gefunden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=334936&page=72

Halt ich für ne Frechheit und werde ich so auch nicht akzeptieren, und wenn ich es als
Ersatzteil bestellen muss, krieg ich es dann auch nicht?

Geht's noch, so ne Aussage von Canyon und da regen sich nicht mehr drüber auf!?
Das nen ich kundenorientiert *autsch*


----------



## Thomas_v2 (6. September 2010)

Bleib mal ruhig. Ruf bei Canyon an, mach einen festen Werkstatttermin aus, und schick das Rad so weg dass es min. einen Tag vorher da ist.
Bei mir hat die Reparatur-Abwicklung zumindest super wie abgesprochen geklappt.


----------



## Jayboo (6. September 2010)

So, hab mein Alpinist letzte Woche nach vorheriger Terminabsprache zu Canyon gebracht und letzten Freitag wieder abgeholt. Der Austausch des Rockerarms verlief problemlos!
Hab zudem die Gelegenheit genutzt gleich auch noch den 1. Service machen zu lassen!
Jetzt lüpt dat Bike wieder wie neu! Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so!


----------



## Tom Servo (6. September 2010)

Nachdem ich diesen Thread durchgeackert habe, bin ich im Dunkeln zur Garage gedackelt und hab flott mal rumprobiert. Trotz einigen Kilometern und so einigen gröberen Aktionen hab ich bisher noch kein Spiel. Mal gucken wie lange.


----------



## Xplosion51 (7. September 2010)

manche Torques haben auch schon von Werk aus die neue Wippe.


----------



## Tom Servo (7. September 2010)

Meins ist eins von den ersten 2010er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (9. September 2010)

VERDAMMT!!!
Muss mich leider auch zu Wort melden und das Spiel an der Wippe melden!
jemand aus dem Raum Koblenz schonmal dieses Problem gehabt, vllt kann man es ja vor Ort tauschen lassen...
grußß SEBO


----------



## Gades (9. September 2010)

Super Sache.

Hatte ja schonmal das Spiel und bei mir wurden nur die Lager eingeklebt/gepresst.
Jetzt habe ich es wieder. Vor der heutigen Ausfahrt war nur ein leichtes Spiel zu spüren, aber jetzt ist es wieder komplett da. Mal schauen was Canyon dazu sagt.


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. September 2010)

darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein!!!


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. September 2010)

wie lange dauert das tauschen der lager bzw. der wippe?!


----------



## Sylver46 (9. September 2010)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, sollte mein Dropzone schon vor 2 Wochen bekommen haben, Lieferung verzögert sich jetzt wegen nicht lieferbarer Wippen, hoffe ja, dass ich dann, wenn ich schon so ewig warten muss, eine neuen/guten/besseren ohne Spiel bekommen kann. Sonst zweifel ich dann absolut an der Fähigkeit dieses Ladens, auch wenn die Bikes geil sind, der Service ist unterste Schublade


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. September 2010)

mein bike ist erst knapp 2 monate alt und schon sowas...
denke das das von wippe zu wippe unterschiedlich ist-> farbe
echt nervig....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (9. September 2010)

Also bei mir hatte damals der Lageraustausch maximal paar Stunden gedauert. Am Vortag mittags hingebracht und am nächsten Tag konnte ich es ab 11 Uhr wieder abholen.
Ich hab natürlich keine Ahnung wie lange das mittlerweile durch die neue Wippe dauert.

Ich war wohl noch ein Versuchskaninchen bzw bei mir wurde noch die schnelle Lösung angewendet. Ich war ja schon 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf wieder bei Canyon (im April war das). Da hatten die ja noch keine neuen Wippen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. September 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> farbe


Was meinst du?


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. September 2010)

hab ein schwarzes bike- schwarze wippe!
graues bike- orangene wippe....


----------



## Gades (9. September 2010)

das hat eher nix mit der farbe zu tun. sind ja alle nur anders anodiziert. und bei mir isses ne orangene wippe


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. September 2010)

okok so vom fach bin ich nicht 
dachte nur, dass vllt schwarze eher auf lager sind....


----------



## 525Rainer (9. September 2010)

ein freund hat sich vor zwei wochen ein playzone bestellt. ich bin gespannt wann und wie es kommt. ich glaub nicht dass die noch räder mit den alten wippen ausliefern.


----------



## _Sebo_ (10. September 2010)

Montag morgen Termin! Soll wohl innerhalb eines Vormittags erledigt sein!


----------



## BergabFan (10. September 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> Super Sache.
> 
> Hatte ja schonmal das Spiel und bei mir wurden nur die Lager eingeklebt/gepresst.
> Jetzt habe ich es wieder. Vor der heutigen Ausfahrt war nur ein leichtes Spiel zu spüren, aber jetzt ist es wieder komplett da. Mal schauen was Canyon dazu sagt.



Wie einkleben? Die gleichen Lager nochmal? Oder Neue Lager und diese eingeklebt?

Hast Du keine neue Wippe bekommen mit Stahlbuchse und unten ausgefräst f. die Zugverlegung?


----------



## BergabFan (10. September 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> das hat eher nix mit der farbe zu tun. sind ja alle nur anders anodiziert. und bei mir isses ne orangene wippe



Naja das könnte schon sein, die werden es nicht bei Canyon anodisieren...


----------



## Gades (10. September 2010)

@BergabFan

Wie schon gesagt. Ich hatte mein Torque am 14.04. abgeholt und am 28.04. hab ich es halt wegen dem Spiel hingebracht. Hatte aber schon ne Woche vorher mit Canyon geschrieben, dass da was nicht stimmt. Wahrscheinlich wussten die da noch nicht, dass das ein eher allgemeines Problem ist (vielleicht war ich ja der Erste mit dem Problem). Die haben neue Lager eingeklebt und das hat jetzt 400-500 km gehalten (ka wie viel genau. Hab erst seit einer Woche wieder en Tacho)
Und nun bring ich es nächste Woche Freitag hin und hol es auch am selben Tag ab. Die tauschen dieses mal den Rockerarm aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabFan (10. September 2010)

Hab das mit Datum überlesen, Danke für die Antwort und wünsch Dir das es dann hält...

Mfg


----------



## Script (11. September 2010)

-KAi- schrieb:


> @philipp7586: sehr blöd    nein also wenn dir dass bisher noch nicht aufgefallen ist, wird wohl kein spiel vorhanden sein! am besten stellt man das spiel fest, indem man den sattel hinten leicht anhebt! dann müsste man es merken.
> aber schon seltsam dass es ausnahmen gibt



Danke für den Tipp. Habe bei meinem Alpinist auch Spiel am Gelenk. 
Hab aber den Vorteil das ich nur 35km entfernt von Canyon wohne...werde es also die nächsten Wochen hinbringen.


----------



## Gades (11. September 2010)

Schreib aufjedenfall noch Canyon an und mach einen Termin aus. Dann geht das ruck zuck.


----------



## Barney_1 (12. September 2010)

Tach zusammen,
hatte zwar kein Spiel in den Lagern, musste die Wippe aber trotzdem austauschen lassen da die ersten Wippen an den L Rahmen so wenig Luft für die Brems und Schaltleitungen ließen das diese im ausgefedertem Zustand gequetscht wurden.
Hier mal zum Vergleich die alte:






[/URL][/IMG]
und die neue:





[/URL][/IMG]
Bei der neuen sind auch die Stahlbuchsen für die Lager drinn.
Die ganze Aktion hat Dank vorheriger Terminabsprache alles zusammen mit Versand etc. gut 1,5 Wochen gedauert.
Fand ich absolut ok.
Barney_1


----------



## Tom Servo (13. September 2010)

Superjeil! War wohl Karma oder sowat, auf jeden Fall hab ich seit mind.  der letzten Tour jetzt auch Spiel am Lager. Und übermorgen geht's runter  nach Österreich. 

Sind geschätzt höchstens 0.2mm, eher weniger. Wie sehr kann ich mein Glück bei drei Tagen Abfahrten damit strapazieren? Prinzipiell seh ich selber nicht so ein Problem, solange die meiste Zeit Druck auf einer Seite des Lagers besteht (quasi immer ausser bei Airtime). Oder?

Und wie ist das bei Canyon? Kann ich einen Termin da machen, um dort anzufliegen, und hoffen das die Reparatur am Tag selbst geschiet? Da DHL mir schon bei der Anlieferung des Rads bald das Schaltwerk demoliert hatte, nehm ich die 200km bis da unten (oder wat et sind) doch in Kauf.


----------



## Gades (13. September 2010)

Schreib einfach mal dem Niels Wahl bzw canyon_verkauf eine PN oder bei deinem begrenzten Zeitrahmen ruf direkt an. Falls du noch einen Termin bekommst, sollte das in ein paar Stunden erledigt sein.

Außerdem wurde bisher bei dem Lagerspiel gesagt, dass man ruhig weiterfahren könne und das es dadurch keine Gewährleistungsprobleme gäbe. Die Schwinge/Rockerarm incl. Lager wird ja eh getauscht. Hör aber lieber nochmal nach.


----------



## Tom Servo (13. September 2010)

Naja, ich muss bis zum Abfahrtstag arbeiten, und dass in Spätschicht. Frei krieg ich so kurzfristig nicht mehr. Deswegen nervt es mich ja umso mehr.

Und ich hoffe mal, das man die Wippe und alles tatsächlich separat bekommen kann, da anscheinend sowieso von Nachrüstkits für 2011er Nadellager gesprochen wird. Unter Garantie wird's sowieso nicht mehr laufen, da an dem Rad gebastelt wurde (anderer Dämpfer).


----------



## Gades (13. September 2010)

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Falls dein Lagerspiel an den 2 Lagern (hinter der Dämpferaufnahme) auftritt wie bei allen anderen, hat das recht wenig mit rumbasteln bzw anderer Dämpfer zu tun. An denen wirst du ja nicht gemacht haben.

Wie schon gesagt. Einfach mal anrufen oder so und vielleicht sagen die dir ja, dass das in ner Stunde gemacht ist.


----------



## _Sebo_ (13. September 2010)

also als ich mein problem den mitarbeitern bei canyon geschildert habe, wurde mir telefonisch versichert, dass es zu keinen problemen kommen dürfte, wenn man trotz des spiels am lager ruppige touren(+airtime) fährt! ausprobiert hab ichs dennoch nicht!!!
habs heute hingebracht und kanns morgen mittag wieder abholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabFan (13. September 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> also als ich mein problem den mitarbeitern bei canyon geschildert habe, wurde mir telefonisch versichert, dass es zu keinen problemen kommen dürfte, wenn man trotz des spiels am lager ruppige touren(+airtime) fährt! ausprobiert hab ichs dennoch nicht!!!
> habs heute hingebracht und kanns morgen mittag wieder abholen!



Von Canyon zu mir gleiche Aussage, habe allerdings vorsichtshalber bis zum Austausch die Lager eingeklebt.

Spiel kommt definitiv vom Sitz, mittlerweile natürlich auch Spiel im Lager aber nicht zu wild!

Zwei Tage Bikepark mit vielen Sprüngen, keine Verschlechterung


----------



## _Sebo_ (14. September 2010)

Neuer Rockerarm wurde montiert, ebenfalls wie die Gleitbuchsen für den Dämpfer!
Entweder bilde ich mir das ein oder der Hinterbau spricht jetzt besser an als vorher!?
besten gruß sebo!


----------



## SLXDriver (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi, habe ein Vertride beim SSV gekauft... Woran erkenne ich jetzt ob ich schon das "neue" lager habe? Jetzt wo die der Winter einbricht, kann ich ja warten .. -.-
Wo sehe ich ob ich gleitbuchsen usw habe?^^ Was ist der Rockerarm jetzt?^^

(sorry für die blöden fragen)
Ich habe schon nach der 2ten Tour (die nicht stark war) Knacken aus der Richtung der Kurbel feststellen müssen.... Nachdem ich mit den nm Schlüssel alle schrauben angezogen hatte so wie es da stand, am kompletten hinterbau hat es vorerst aufgehört, da war eine schraube, die kam mir fast entgegen...

Canyon Quality eben..


----------



## -KAi- (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo SLXDriver,

von ausser siehst du nicht ob bei deinem Vertride der neue Rockerarm inklusive den neuen Buchsen verbaut ist. Bei dem neuem Rockerarm ist ausserdem noch etwas weggefräst um die Leitungen nicht einzudrücken, bei meinem ist da keine Lackierung mehr drauf, daran habe ich den "neuen" erkannt.
Mich würde es seehr wunder wenn Canyon immernoch Modelle mit dem "falschem" Rockerarm verbaut!
Den Rockerarm kannst du auf einigen Bidlern hier im Threat sehen. Das Teil wo "180" draufsteht 

Das mit dem Knacken an der Kurbel ist ein anderes Problem...

Gruß KAi


----------



## BergabFan (23. Oktober 2010)

Hab meinen vor 3 Wochen getauscht bekommen, da fehlt keine Lackierung mehr obwohl die Aussparung deutlich größer geworden ist für die Leitungen.

Aktuell wohl schon eloxierte Modelle...

Wenn um die silbernen Schraubenköpfe im Rockerarm (auf beiden Seiten die gleiche) ein Ring zu erkennen ist: dann ist es definitiv der neue!

Bild davon gibts weiter oben!

Gruß


----------



## SLXDriver (23. Oktober 2010)

Wo muss dieser Ring erkennt werden?

Also der Rockerarm = Schwinge?

danke Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (23. Oktober 2010)

Barney hat oben den rockerarm mit foto gepostet!!!
da erkennst du allein an dem zwischenraum von rockerarm und unterrohr, ob du neuen oder alten rockerarm verbaut hast!!!


----------



## Rad-ab (24. Oktober 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Hi, habe ein Vertride beim SSV gekauft... Woran erkenne ich jetzt ob ich schon das "neue" lager habe? Jetzt wo die der Winter einbricht, kann ich ja warten .. -.-
> Wo sehe ich ob ich gleitbuchsen usw habe?^^ Was ist der Rockerarm jetzt?^^



Hier kannst Du um die Lager die die Wippe/den Rockerarm mit dem Hinterbau verbinden "silbrige Ringe" erkennen.
Wenn die Wippe diese Ringe besitzt, dann ist es die neue. Andernfalls ist es noch die alte Wippe.



der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Anbei noch zwei Bilder von der neuen Wippe, interessiert vielleicht den ein oder anderen. Man sieht schön die Stahlbuchse in der Wippe und das etwas Material weggenommen wurde für die Bremsleitung und Schaltzüge.


----------



## InFLiCT (24. Oktober 2010)

Mein Dropzone hat es jetzt auch erwischt... 
Da ich derzeit noch bis Januar auf Zypern bin mit dem Bike habe ich Rücksprache mit Canyon gehalten.. .die sagen ist nicht weiter schlimm wenn ich bis dahin weiter fahre, es wird ja eh der ganze Rockerarm getauscht. 
Im Januar wird es dann über die Garantie abgearbeitet.

lg micha


----------



## _Sebo_ (24. Oktober 2010)

ich bin auch einige zeit damit weitergefahren... ist nichts passiert...
gruß


----------



## piotty (30. Oktober 2010)

juhu, ich hab die neue wippe.


----------



## _Sebo_ (30. Oktober 2010)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Xplosion51 (13. November 2010)

hey leute,

ich habe den Rückschein von Canyon erhalten,aber keine Ahnung wie ich damit weiter machen soll.Muss ich das Rad zur nächsten Poststelle oder holen die das ab ???


----------



## martin! (13. November 2010)

wie beschrieben einpacken und dann ab damit zur post.


----------



## Xplosion51 (14. November 2010)

also holen die das nicht ab?


----------



## martin! (14. November 2010)

ich denke nicht, wäre mir neu. zur sicherheit kannst du morgen ja bei canyon anrufen und das abklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (14. November 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> also holen die das nicht ab?



Wer sind denn DIE?

Die Post?
Oder Canyon?
Die Heinzelmännchen?

Der Rückschein ist dazu gedacht, wenig Verwaltungsaufwand mit dem Ausfüllen irgendwelcher Daten des Aufklebers zu haben. Außerdem ist die Bezahlung geregelt.

Bring das Ding zur Post und weg damit.


----------



## the.saint (14. November 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> also holen die das nicht ab?



http://www.dhl.de/de/paket/privatkunden/abholung.html

ups usw haben das auch (glaub sogar "serienmäßig")

am besten du telefonierst mit canyon/dhl, falls du das wünscht.


----------



## philipp7586 (16. November 2010)

So, 
nach 2 Wochen Wartezeit habe ich mein Bike wieder und 
es läuft subjektiv besser als zuvor.
Anbei ein kleines Bildchen des neuen Rockarm:


----------



## Xplosion51 (16. November 2010)

so orange (?!?)


----------



## philipp7586 (16. November 2010)

so orange!!


----------



## klueny (16. November 2010)

EDIT sagt, dass mein kommentar schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (14. Januar 2011)

Guckguck is hier noch jemand?

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage: 
ZUerst die Vorgeschichte: habe kürzlich die Wippe von meinem Torque tauschen lassen. Abgesehen davon, dass mein Rahmen durch das Versenden jetzt unschöne aber verschmerzbare Macken (Transportschäden) aufweist, steht durch schlechte Montage auch noch der SAG-Monitor ca. 2,5 mm ab. Mir scheint das Hauptkugellager nicht weit genug in die Wippe eingepresst zu sein, denn es schaut ebenfalls ca. 1,5 mm über die Kante (von oben gesehen) der Wippe hinaus. Ist funktional sicher unerheblich, sieht aber ******** aus.
Ich hatte den Rahmen bei Canyon abgeholt, um weitereTransportschäden zu vermeiden. Dort habe ich das zu große Spaltmaß reklamiert. Daraufhin ist der Canyon-Mechaniker nochmal für ne 1/4 Stunde in der Werkstatt verschwunden und als er wiederkam, war es immer noch ********. Er meinte, anders ginge es nicht, weil jeder Rahmen etwas unterschiedlich sei. Ausserdem faselte er irgendwas von "Lagerdeckel eingeklebt" und dass ich deshalb den Rahmen erstmal einen Tag ruhen lassen sollte, quasi zum Trocknenlassen des Klebers. Ich wollte nach hause und zwar mit Rahmen, deshalb habe ich weiteren Widerstand unterlassen und mir gedacht "Ich mach des bei Gelegenheit einfach selbst hihihihi....Idioten". So ungefähr jedenfalls.
Ok, sorry für meine Lebensgeschichte. Hier die eigentliche Frage:
Was gilt es bei der Demontage der Wippe zu beachten? Welche Teile sind eingepresst und nur mit (moderater) Gewalt zu entferne? Usw. Irgendwleche Tipps? Hier im Forum gabs auch mal schöne CAD-Zeichnungen von der Wippenkonstruktion, finde die aber nicht mehr. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand, wo man die findet.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (14. Januar 2011)

Ey, der macht ja aus ******** lauter *. Schweinerei


----------



## _Sebo_ (14. Januar 2011)

Nicht zu fassen! Wir haben uns glaube ich kurz unterhalten, erst in der Werkstatt dann in dem Showroom!? Oder verwechsel ich dich!?

Eingepresst müssten eigentlich nur die Lager in der Wippe sein. Geklebt sind eventuell die am Rahmen. Müsstest du aber ohne Probleme alles demontieren bzw. montieren können!? 

Besten Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (14. Januar 2011)

Hey Sebo,

Ja das war ich!
haha,lustig wie sich hier im Forum immer wieder Leute treffen, die sich zuvor bei Canyon "live" getroffen haben. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## _Sebo_ (14. Januar 2011)

Jo echt lustig! 
Ist der Spalt denn echt so groß?! Hatte das garnicht als so groß in Erinnerung behalten!

Jetzt wo ich das Bild sehe, okay etwas weiter steht der Monitor schon ab, ich glaub mich würde es aber nicht groß stören...
hast du mal den Monitor abgeschraubt und mit nem Gummihammer aufs Lager geprügelt?!


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (14. Januar 2011)

Ja wie gesagt, funktionieren tuts,denke ich, ohne Abstriche (Bike ist noch zerlegt). Aber so sind se halt die Biker,immer am Rumnörgeln, wenn irgendwas nicht hundertprozentig in Ordnung ist. 
Ausserdem müßte ich grad eigentlich für Klausuren lernen und ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass ich mich mit diesem Post nur darum Drücken will
Nee, im Ernst. Vorher sah es wirklich viel schöner aus. Halt so wie bei den Bildern von der orangenen Wippe weiter oben im Threat. Will das wieder so haben.


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (14. Januar 2011)

Kann man den SAG-Monitor denn seperat einfach so abschrauben? Ahhh, wahrscheinlich erst die Madenscharaube raus und dann rausdrehen wa?


----------



## -KAi- (15. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem Spalt kann ich nur bestätigen!!! Man kann den Schwingarm bei mir um etwa 1mm nach rechts bzw links verschieben. Beim fahren merkt man es nicht direkt aber ich weiß nicht was das noch für auswirkungen auf dem rahmen haben könnte!

Bilder folgen bald!


----------



## _Sebo_ (15. Januar 2011)

also mir ist es noch nicht aufgefallen! aber ernsthaft, wenn canyon dir da einen bock gebaut hat, lass sie den auch wieder ausbügeln!!!
allein den transportschaden würde ich nicht einfach über mich ergehen lassen! da geht man mit seinem baby um, als sei es aus glas und dann kommt da so ein idiot, der dir macken ins bike haut! dem würde ich was erzählen!!! thema klausuren! ich hab soeben die erste erfolgreich absolviert, auf nen samstag- diese schweine....ALLES SCHWEINE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (15. Januar 2011)

hab auch schon nen paar von den "transportschänden" erhalten. obs dann tatsächlich welche sind oder unachtsamkeit des mechanikers sein mal dahingestellt...

schick nen foto vom schaden an die werkstatt.
für meine kratzer und lackplatzer gabs eine 50 wahrengutschrift... besser als nix.

immer wieder toll, die kiste mit dem bike kommt mit der post wieder, man freut sich aufs bike, guckt rein in die pappe und sieht ne fiese macke.. uncool!


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (15. Januar 2011)

fürs bessere Verständnis und zu meiner Entlastung (bin ja nicht blöde und lasse einen nicht selbstverschuldeten Schaden auf mir sitzen) hier die Story zu den Transportschäden:

1. Ausm Bikeshop eine großen, stabilen Bikekarton besorgt (wo dick und fett Giant draufstand) und den so zurechtgeschnippelt und das Bike darin fixiert, dass schon ne Bombe darin einschlagen muss, umirgendwas kaputt zu machen. Das dann zur Post.
2. Canyon schickt mir den Rahmen nach ca. 2 1/2 Wochen zurück -in einem anderen, sehr viel kleineren, dünnwandigeren Karton. Der Rahmen ist in Noppenfolie lose reingelegt. Alles scheint gut, ausser dass der SAG-Monitor so deppert rausschaut. Beim Einbau der Gabel merke ich, dass die obere Steuersatz-Schale eingedrückt ist. GROßER ÄRGER
3. Ab damit zurück nach Canyon. Die sollen mir ne neue Lagerschale reinpressen und den SAG-Monitor schön machen. 
4. Abholung bei Canyon: SAG-Monitor immer noch kacke (vielleicht gibts bei dem Wort keine Zensur -bisschen Fäkalsprache muss ja wohl erlaubt sein), Steuersatz wieder ok. Erst zuhause erkenne ich, dass diesmal unten am Steuerrohr die Kante etwas eingedrückt ist. Der Schaden ist zum Glück nur optischer Natur und offenbar von mir verschuldet, da ich für die zweite Versendung den zu kleinen und schwachen Karton von Canyon nochmal verwendet habe. Auf weitere Plänkeleien habe ich kein Bock und somit belasse ichs dabei.

Prüfung samstags? Gott ist tot


----------



## _Sebo_ (15. Januar 2011)

das kann ich dir husten... 
am besten man fährt mit der kiste in den wald und schreddet, dann vergisst man ganz schnell die eine oder andere macke!!! 
zufällig bei nem massenstart 2011 dabei oder fährst du nur privat?!
wäre ja lustig mal zusammen die torgues zu quälen


----------



## der.bergsteiger (15. Januar 2011)

-KAi- schrieb:


> Das mit dem Spalt kann ich nur bestätigen!!! Man kann den Schwingarm bei mir um etwa 1mm nach rechts bzw links verschieben. Beim fahren merkt man es nicht direkt aber ich weiß nicht was das noch für auswirkungen auf dem rahmen haben könnte!
> 
> Bilder folgen bald!



Ist bei mir auch so, etwa 0,5 - 1mm Spiel. Wie du schon gesag hast, merkt man es beim fahren eigentlich nicht. 
Nur wenn ich hinten stark bremse und das Hinterrad blockiert, "hoppelt" es etwas. Sieht man auch, wenn man bei gezogener HR-Bremse das Rad schiebt, da schwingt sich das HR richtig auf.
Irgendwo ist da also was nicht ganz in Ordnung. Ich fahr aber erst mal weiter...


----------



## unchained (15. Januar 2011)

Was fürn shice ist das denn wieder ?! 

An der einen Ecke repariert und an der anderen gehts wieder los...


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (15. Januar 2011)

> am besten man fährt mit der kiste in den wald und schreddet, dann vergisst man ganz schnell die eine oder andere macke!!!
> zufällig bei nem massenstart 2011 dabei oder fährst du nur privat?!
> wäre ja lustig mal zusammen die torgues zu quälen



Ja, das ist das Problem. Hier im schönen (hüstelhüstel) Rottenburg (südl.Stuttgart) gibts einfach keine Strecken. Weil ich hier nicht fahren kann, muss ich ständig über Macken am Rad oder sinnloses Bike-Tuning nachgrübeln ala "die Avid Elixir R funktioniert perfekt, aber dier Elixir CR scheint irgendwie noch besser zu sein". Zum Glück hab ich sowieso kein Geld über für solche schwachsinnigen Investitionen. An dieser Stelle ein Aufruf an alle ebenfalls von dieser Krankheit betroffenen Forumsjünger: Spendet das Geld an Bedürftige! Es gibt auf dieser Erde Leute mit schlimmeren Problemen . Aber ich schweife ab ins off-topic´sche.

Massenstarts sind mir zu stressig. Vor allem aber bin ich auch nicht gut genug Wir könnten gerne mal ne Runde drehen. Wo fährst du denn so (ab hier wohl besser per PN) ? Ich bin öfters auch mal in Bad Nauheim. Da kann man z.B. am Winterstein ganz schön fahren (gibts ein paar nette Jumps und einen schönen Naturtrail.


----------



## julius09 (21. Januar 2011)

Ein freund von mir hat jetzt seine lager + wippe tauschen lassen....auf garantie!
das hab ich jetzt auch vor...


----------



## -KAi- (21. Januar 2011)

Hier das Bild vom neuem Problem:









hier erkennt man sogar dass es schleift:




Bin mal gespannt bei wie vielen Leuten das jetzt auch eintrifft...

ride on! 
KAi


----------



## martin! (21. Januar 2011)

hast du schon mit canyons telefonmenschen geredet?

ich gehe nacher auch mal gucken wie das bei mir aussieht..


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (21. Januar 2011)

Hmmm... dieser Spalt zwischen Hebel und Rahmen ist ja unschön. Sag mal KAi, du hast den Hebel selbst ausgetauscht, weil in Södafrika oder? Ich will ja auch selber nochmal an der Wippe nacharbeiten, aber meine Befürchtung ist halt, dass das Problem von "Spalt zwischen SAG-Monitor und Wippe" sich dann auf "Spalt zwischen Wippe und Rahmen" verlagern könnte. Da hab ich ja gar keinen Bock drauf. 
Hat jemand Tipps für eine erfolgreiche Bastelei an der Wippe? Sprich: Welche Schraube ist zuerst zu lösen (auf der Seite des SAG-Monitors oder der anderen Seite). Mit oder ohne Gegenkontern (von welcher Seite ist die Achse eingepresst -wenn überhaupt)? Fragen über Fragen... Bin für jede qualifizierte Antwort sehr dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (21. Januar 2011)

musst von der sag-monitorseite anfangen. erst den deckel ab, dann ist noch nen sicherungsring drin. das muss alles raus, dann die schraube raus, dann kannst du das lager mit der conischen aufnahme rausnehmen. danach evtl die schraube wieder nen stückchen reindrehen vorsichtig. und damit dann versuchen den anderen teil rauszudrücken. das ging bei mir sehr schwer. musste vorsichtig machen, damit da nix vermackelt. kannst auch nen hex schlüssel aussen ansetzen und damit etwas wackeln und dann so versuchen das teil raus zu bekommen.

viel glück


----------



## _Sebo_ (21. Januar 2011)

Servus!
Also ich habe mit der neuen Wippe bis jetzt noch keine Probleme!
Mal ne Landung schwer in den Sand gesetzt oder so?! 
Hoffentlich ist das jetzt kein neues Problem, das uns Torque Fahrer belasten wird!!! 
Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden...!!! 
Besten Gruß!


----------



## martin! (21. Januar 2011)

hab schon 2 x ne neue bekommen..


----------



## Gades (21. Januar 2011)

ich werde auch am mittwoch wohl meine 2. wippe bekommen. ist dann schon der 3. versuch. und ich fahre keine sachen, bei denen ich das rad in irgendeiner weise ausreizen würde


----------



## _Sebo_ (21. Januar 2011)

Wiebitte?!
Aber es ist doch das Lager schuld und nicht die Wippe!?
In welchen Km abständen denn ungefähr?!


----------



## Gades (21. Januar 2011)

das 1. mal war nach ca 50km. da wurde aber nur die lager mit dem spiel ausgetauscht, weil ich wohl mit der 1. war, der das problem hatte.
das 2. mal war nach weiteren ca. 400km. da wurde dann der komplette rockerarm ausgetauscht, weil das problem mittlerweile bekannt war. das spiel war am gleichen lager wie vorher.
jetzt das 3. mal wieder nach weiteren ca 400-450km. gleiches lager wie bei den andern 2 mal.

ma gucken wie lange das dann hält.


----------



## martin! (21. Januar 2011)

bei mir wurd noch vom einzelfall gesprochen. schade das jetzt doch noch mehr das problem haben. mit dem bock hat man sein kreuz...

ich war mit dem rad auch noch nix wildes fahren, das war ja überwiegend in koblenz  . bin auch gespannt wie lange es jetzt hält... hoffentlich muss ich es nicht mehr einschicken.
jedesmal ist ne macke mehr drin wenn man es dann endlich wieder hat.


----------



## Gades (21. Januar 2011)

ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich nur 30km von koblenz weg wohne. da dauert ja sowas net lange. ich werde das rad dienstag abends hinbringen und kann es wohl wieder am mittwoch abend abholen
das war auch ein hauptgrund, warum ich mir ein canyon geholt hab


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (22. Januar 2011)

@martin!

hey danke, das sind doch mal brauchbare Informationen! Mein Beileid für die vielen Reparaturversuche seitens Canyon. Naja, wir sitzen alle im selben Boot bzw auf demselben Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (22. Januar 2011)

@ gades: leuchtet ein, das geht dann ja. aber für mich das war definitiv mein erstes und letztes versender rad, so schön das rad auch ist, aber so etwas tue ich mir nicht noch einmal an 

@ kampfkoloss: kein problem und danke


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Januar 2011)

Kann mich mit 10Km zu Canyon auch glücklich schätzen...
Sonst hätte ich es auch nicht gekauft!


----------



## Rad-ab (22. Januar 2011)

Gades schrieb:


> das 1. mal war nach ca 50km. da wurde aber nur die lager mit dem spiel ausgetauscht, weil ich wohl mit der 1. war, der das problem hatte.
> das 2. mal war nach weiteren ca. 400km. da wurde dann der komplette rockerarm ausgetauscht, weil das problem mittlerweile bekannt war. das spiel war am gleichen lager wie vorher.
> jetzt das 3. mal wieder nach weiteren ca 400-450km. gleiches lager wie bei den andern 2 mal.
> 
> ma gucken wie lange das dann hält.



Hattest Du denn bei einem der vorherigen Reparaturversuche schon eine Wippe/Rockerarm mit den eingepressten Stahlbuchsen bekommen?
Oder waren die Reparaturversuche noch mit der alten Wippen-Konstruktion? (Dann würde es mich nicht wundern...)


----------



## Gades (22. Januar 2011)

der 1. versuch war halt nur ein neues lager ohne stahlbuchsen usw.
das problem war bei mir nach 1-2 wochen nach abholung. das war sogar noch ende april und april war der auslieferbeginn der torques 2010.

beim 2. mal hab ich halt einen neuen rockerarm mit den stahlbuchsen bekommen.


----------



## Gades (27. Januar 2011)

Gestern hab ich mein Radl wieder abgeholt.

Es lag nicht am Rockerarm sondern an den Lagern. Hatte wohl wieder Mistdinger bekommen. Mal sehen wie lange es diesesmal hält.

Der Werkstattmensch war ziemlich erschrocken, als ich ihm gesagt hatte, dass ich schon einen neuen Rockerarm habe und auch schon zum dritten mal wegen dem gleichen Problem da bin. Allerdings konnten die beim 1. mal nicht wissen, dass das Problem an den Toleranzen bei der Fertigung lag.


----------



## mountain-ralf (12. Februar 2011)

Hi Torquebiker,

Oktober Trailflow gekauft, hatte immer so Knackgeräsuche vom Hinterbau.
Beim Testen mit dem Po auf den Sattel fallen enstanden diese, sowie auch
im Gelände. Nach nicht mal 500KM waren die unteren Buchen, also die bei
der Wippe schon ausgeschlagen, so daß ich Dämpfer leicht hin und her-
schieben konnte! Dämpfer federte manchmal auch nicht ganz aus, wenn ich das Bike abstellte. Alle Lager und Schrauben geprüft, alles okay, bis das die Verbindung zwischen Hinterbau und Wippe nicht ganz plan war.
Viele haben ja das Problem mit der Wippe am Rahmen. Dann an Canyon eingeschickt, haben Wippe und Gleitlager getauscht. Jetzt hatte ich aber
nach 10Km bereits wieder dieses Knacken und nach nicht mal 100KM kann
ich den Dämpfer bereits wieder an der unteren Aufnahme hin- und herschieben! Bin bis jetzt nur Touren mit Naturtrails gefahren, mehr technisch wie Speed und auch kein Bikepark, sollte daß Bike ja eigentlich
locker wegstecken, da laut Canyon ja voll Bikeparktauglich!!

Hat jemand von euch auch solche Probleme?  

Gibt ja schon leider einige Leidensgenossen, die ihre Probleme mit dem
Hinterbau und Wippe hatten!

Danke euch schonmal im Voraus

Happy Trails

mountain-Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Februar 2011)

Du kannst den Dämpfer hin und her bewegen?! 
Nach 10Km?! Haben die die falschen Gleitbuchsen eingebaut?!
Ich hatte das Knacken mal an der hinteren Hinterbaulagerung, da sich die Schraube gelöst hatte. Mit Loctite war die Sache gegessen...
Bei mir ist der Lager bzw. Wippentausch mittlerweile 400Km her und ich fahre alles was geht. Dafür ist das Torque gebaut ...


----------



## martin! (12. Februar 2011)

ein knacken hatte ich auch ganz zu anfang, da war das rad auch keine 50 km alt. ich hatte den dämpfer und die wippe ab und es hat noch immer geknackt. ich musste nur mit dem finger gegen den hinterbau tippen und es hat sich angehört wie ein ächzendes altes holland rad 
knapp 3 monate später hatte ich das rad dann wieder. woran es lag wurde mir nicht mitgeteilt.
wippentechnisch habe ich nun auch schon die 3.

ich habe neulich mal überschlagen wie lange mir das bike, in dem knappen jahr in dem ich es nun eigentümer bin, zur verfügung stand 
insgesamt war das ganze rad knappe 4 monate in deutschland unterwegs. dazu kamen dann sachen wie eine defekte bremsscheibe die durch die "qualitätskontrolle" gerutscht ist und schlecht entlüftete bremsen. und anderer kleinscheiss. das ist schon sehr uncool. aber so sieht das torque immerhin mehr von der welt als ich


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Februar 2011)

ich würde das komplette bike austauschen lassen!!! 
ohne lange zu fackeln würd ich bei canyon auf der matte stehen und ramba zamba machen!!! 
die werden das schon verstehen, da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## martin! (12. Februar 2011)

meinst du?
bisher war das entgegenkommen von dem telefon mann immer eher darauf beschränkt mich abzuwimmeln oder das rad einschicken zu lassen.
neulich musst ich mir was über verschleiss anhören. verschleiss! hallo? wann soll ich da bitte gelegenheit gehabt haben etwas zu verschleissen 
die einzigen macken im bike sind die, die die C-mitarbeiter reingekloppt haben und die von den chainsucks..

gegen nen neues bike ohne probleme hätte ich natürlich nix, ganz im gegenteil! das würde für mich den glauben an das unternehmen wieder zurecht rücken und meine enttäuschung kompensieren.


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Februar 2011)

Du bist da ja echt ein Spezialfall!
Kann ja nicht sein, dass die mehr von deinem Bike haben als du... 
Weiß nicht wie kulant die in so Fällen sind.
Hier im Forum sind doch einige Mitarbeiter vertreten.
Einfach mal deinen Fall schildern und fragen was sie dazu sagen...


----------



## martin! (12. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Du bist da ja echt ein Spezialfall!
> Kann ja nicht sein, dass die mehr von deinem Bike haben als du...



hehe, ja, das hab ich mir auch schon so manches mal gedacht.
meine kumpels lachen sich schon immer tot wenn ich das teil mal wieder einschicken muss   

etwas mehr entgegenkommen als ein 50 euro gutschein bei nem zermackten hinterbau wäre mitlerweile da schon echt wünschenswert!

gucken die canyon menschen hier überhaubt noch durch? habe lange keinen kommentar mehr von denen gelesen.


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Februar 2011)

Schreib lieber direkt an Canyon.


----------



## martin! (12. Februar 2011)

an herrn arnold 

jau, hast schon recht. wenn ich mal etwas ruhe hab muss ich da mal ein paar zeilen fertig machen.

so kanns ja nicht sein!


----------



## nahetalmoves (15. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe meins jetzt seit 3 Monaten und habe bis jetzt "Gott sei dank" kein Problem... hoffe mal das bleib so!!


----------



## martin! (15. Februar 2011)

glück gehabt 

ich hoffe mein montagsbike ist auch bald wieder da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (15. Februar 2011)

Glaube gehört zu haben, das die letzten Bikes 2010 mit einer neuen Wippe und den passenden Lagern ausgestattet wurden...


----------



## mät__ (16. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Glaube gehört zu haben, das die letzten Bikes 2010 mit einer neuen Wippe und den passenden Lagern ausgestattet wurden...



Bei meinem ist es zumindest so: Ich hab eins der letzten Torques aus dem Sparbuch gekauft und die Wippe hat die zusätzlich eingepressten Stahlhülsen.


----------



## monkey10 (16. Februar 2011)

nahetalmoves schrieb:


> Also ich habe meins jetzt seit 3 Monaten und habe bis jetzt "Gott sei dank" kein Problem... hoffe mal das bleib so!!



Der Zeitrahmen ist IMO nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, v.a. da sich dieser offensichtlich auf Mitte November bis Mitte Februar bezieht. In der eher schneereichen kalten Winterzeit fahren ja die meisten Biker wenig bis gar nicht. Und wenn, dann nicht im Bikepark oder anderen für das Torque adäquaten Strecken...

Nicht falsch verstehen, die Problematik interessiert mich durchaus und ich freue mich, wenn ich dbzgl etwas Positives lese.

Aber bitte schreibe doch, wieviele Touren und Höhenmeter du in den 3 Monaten gefahren bist bzw über welche Strecken du dein Torque gejagt hast.

LG


----------



## mbonsai (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,

also ich bin jetzt schon mehrere hundert Kilometer seit Weihnachten gefahren, dabei waren auch ca. 180 km mit vielen verblockten Wegen auf La Palma. Bis jetzt alles in Ordnung. Ich hoffe das bleibt so. 

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## julius09 (18. Februar 2011)

Mein liebes torque bekommt nächste Woche auch endlich neue Lager nach dem diese ausgeschlagen sind...hoffe das geht auf Garantie !


----------



## martin! (18. Februar 2011)

müsste es eigendlich. hab ich auch schon 2 mal auf garantie bekommen.

mein fahrrad steht seit einer woche inner C-wekrstatt und bisher gibts scheinbar nicht mal nen termin wann es angeguckt werden soll, zum :kotz:


----------



## martin! (4. März 2011)

sooo, es ist wieder da 
auf der gabel klebt jetzt nen toxoholics aufkleber und irgend ne nummer 

am wochenende werd ich mal gucken ob diesmal alles in ordnung ist oder obs wieder schänden gab. 

aber erstmal ist freuen angesagt, weil es wieder da ist !!


----------



## _Sebo_ (4. März 2011)

was war denn mit der gabel?!


----------



## martin! (4. März 2011)

wenn ich das mal wüsste 
in den papieren stand bushings und abstreifringe gewechselt.
aber merkwürdig, dass die nach der geringen laufleistung schon im arsch sein sollen...
die meisten km hat das rad ja im karton gemacht 

ärgerlich das ich das teil jetzt mal wieder die kompletten semesterferien nicht fahren konnte, das einzige gute ist das es noch ne garantieleistung war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (4. März 2011)

hört sich so, als hättest du das bike garnicht wegen der gabel eingeschickt!?
naja kann ja in deinem fall nur noch besser werden!


----------



## martin! (5. März 2011)

heut nachmittag werde ich mal gucken ob alles wieder läuft. hatte noch keine zeit.

doch wegen der gabel  die hat geknackt und man hat im lenker nen kleinen schlag gemerkt.
mist alles mit dem ding. hoffe diesen sommer hälts mal durch.


----------



## baumringzaehler (9. März 2011)

Ich hätte Interesse am 2011er Dropzone. Hat dies eigentlich auch noch die Probleme mit dem Hinterbau, oder ist das mittlerweile behoben.


----------



## _Sebo_ (10. März 2011)

Die Lager und Wippenprobleme wurden alle behoben! 
Kannst bestellen!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. März 2011)

Ich hab seit paar Tagen das 2011er Playzone und scheint alles fit zu sein. Bin bisher aber nur bisschen rumgerollert.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
hatten die Leute mit dem Spiel zwischen Wippe und Sitzstrebe auch das Problem, dass der Hinterbau sich in einem bestimmten Hub-bereich verzogen hat? Das merkt man dann an einem Ruck im Antritt.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (4. Juni 2011)

In welchem Bereich soll sich was verziehen?!
Foto


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Juni 2011)

Foto kann ich während der Fahrt schlecht machen. Das Spiel zwischen Wippe und Sitzstrebe sorgt beim Fahren für einen merkbaren Ruck im Hinterbau. Ist das euch soweit auch bereits aufgefallen?

Das Problem an der Sache ist: mal habe ich Spiel zwischen besagter Stelle und mal nicht


----------



## martin! (14. Juni 2011)

bei meiner runde grade hab ich festgestellt, dass meine wippe seitliches spiel hat. ich kann die nach links und rechts verschieben. das ganze wird begleitet von einem knacken 
die schraube, die rechts und links den konus mit dem lager hält ist allerdings noch fest und nicht losgerüttelt.

 hatte schon jemand dieses problem bzw. weiss abhilfe?


----------



## Tom Servo (16. Juni 2011)

Kriegt man die neue Umlenkwippe mit Stahlbüchsen auch so, oder MUSS ich meine Schleuder bis nach Koblenz bringen? Der Quatsch mit dem Rücksendeschein gibt's anscheinend nur in Deutschland. Selbst wenn nicht, bin nicht scharf auf Transportschäden (meine Schaltung hinten war bei der Lieferung schon leicht verbogen, da diese direkt gegen die Innenseite vom Karton drückte). Hab auch keine Lust zweimal Koblenz und zurück zu eiern.

Und jetzt les ich auch noch, dass jetzt auch schon das grosse Lager am Rahmen anfängt bei den Leuten Hantier zu machen, und das passt mir auch schon nicht.


----------



## martin! (16. Juni 2011)

ich meine, jemand hier hat die wippe auch schon mal zugeschickt bekommen.

jou, irgendwie bekommen die es nicht hin das schaltwerk fernünftig in den karton einzufädeln. einmal war meins komplett ruiniert. der käfig war verdreht und verbogen..
gab dann war ein neues. aber wieder eine gute woche nicht fahren.. und da ich das rad kurz drauf wieder wegen nem schwereren problem wegschicken musste, hat das neue nun auch schon wieder einen leichten schlag.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (16. Juni 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> bei meiner runde grade hab ich festgestellt, dass meine wippe seitliches spiel hat. ich kann die nach links und rechts verschieben. das ganze wird begleitet von einem knacken
> die schraube, die rechts und links den konus mit dem lager hält ist allerdings noch fest und nicht losgerüttelt.
> 
> hatte schon jemand dieses problem bzw. weiss abhilfe?



Das Spiel nach links und nach rechts habe ich auch, Knacken eigentlich nicht.
Ich merke man das beim Fahren aber nur, wenn ich mit blockiertem Hinterrad um Kurven fahre, dann "stottert" der Hinterbau recht stark.
Da ich aber im Moment keine Lust auf einschicken habe, werde ich das irgendwann später mal machen.
Ich müsste lieber mal langsam die untere Dämpferbuchse austauschen, die ist schon ziemlich fertig (das ist aber ja normaler Verschleiß). 
Kann da eigentlich das Dämpferauge Schaden nehmen, wenn man mit dem Spiel weiter fährt, oder nutzt sich die Buchse einfach stärker ab?


----------



## Tom Servo (16. Juni 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> ich meine, jemand hier hat die wippe auch schon mal zugeschickt bekommen.


Hab ich damals schon gelesen. Der kam aus Südafrika oder so Witze, und deswegen hätte Canyon damals 'ne Ausnahme gemacht.


----------



## martin! (16. Juni 2011)

ich bekomme eine neue dieser schwarzen scheiben, in der hoffnung das das spiel dann weg ist. ich hoffe das beste 

mit dem dämpferauge.. ka. hatte es bei mir zeitig erneuert.


----------



## martin! (16. Juni 2011)

achso.. mh. evtl. machen die ja für dich auch eine ausnahme. ist ja für die auch weniger aufwand einfach nur eine wippe zu verschicken als ein ganzes bike da zu haben.


----------



## Rad-ab (16. Juni 2011)

martin! schrieb:


> achso.. mh. evtl. machen die ja für dich auch eine ausnahme. ist ja für die auch weniger aufwand einfach nur eine wippe zu verschicken als ein ganzes bike da zu haben.



Also meiner einer hat die Wippe nach lieb fragen seinerzeit einzeln zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (18. Juni 2011)

Costa quanta, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## martin! (18. Juni 2011)

die wippe? das ist gewährleistung.


----------



## T!ll (18. Juni 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das merkt man dann an einem Ruck im Antritt.



Sowas in der Art hab ich bei meinem auch. Wenn ich die hintere Bremse während der Fahrt ziehe und danach wieder antrete, geht ein "Ruck" durch den Hinterbau. Habe aber noch nicht rausfinden könne, woran genau es liegt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Juni 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art hab ich bei meinem auch. Wenn ich die hintere Bremse während der Fahrt ziehe und danach wieder antrete, geht ein "Ruck" durch den Hinterbau. Habe aber noch nicht rausfinden könne, woran genau es liegt



Ich hab definitiv Spiel zwischen Wippe und Sitzstrebe feststellen können, obwohl ich schon die "neue" Wippe bei meinem 2010er Torque verbaut habe. Das Rad ging heute auf die Reise noch Koblenz und ich hoffe, dass dies anschließend nicht mehr auftritt.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## T!ll (18. Juni 2011)

Dann schaue ich da nochmal genau nach. Habe schon alle Schrauben mit dem angegebenen Drehmoment nachgezogen, hat aber nix gebracht.
Das Knacken mag vielleicht nichts schädliches sein, nervt aber ziemlich.


----------



## martin! (18. Juni 2011)

jou.. nervt wie sau..
ich hoffe mein spiel verabschiedet sich wenn ich dann die neue plastikscheibe an der wippe habe.
und der traum wäre es wenn das knacken dann auch noch weg ist.


----------



## T!ll (19. Juni 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Dann schaue ich da nochmal genau nach. Habe schon alle Schrauben mit dem angegebenen Drehmoment nachgezogen, hat aber nix gebracht.
> Das Knacken mag vielleicht nichts schädliches sein, nervt aber ziemlich.



Hat sich erledigt, hatte eine Schraube nicht kontrolliert und ausgerechnet die war für das Knacken verantwortlich


----------



## mät__ (20. Juni 2011)

welche war das denn?


----------



## philipp7586 (20. Juni 2011)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> So,
> nach 2 Wochen Wartezeit habe ich mein Bike wieder und
> es läuft subjektiv besser als zuvor.
> Anbei ein kleines Bildchen des neuen Rockarm:



So, ich war seit der Reparatur (vor ca. nem halben Jahr) nun schon ziemlich viel unterwegs mit dem Rad. Bikepark, Alpen, Downhill usw.
Bei mir ist noch immer alles fest, nichts klappert oder hat Spiel und alles ist sehr leichtgängig.

Viel Glück an alle mit Problemen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumringzaehler (23. Juni 2011)

mät schrieb:


> welche war das denn?



Also bei meinem 2011er Dropzone war es die Schraube der unteren Dämpfer Aufnahme. Ansonsten ist bis jetzt bei mir alles in Ordnung und es gibt auch kein Spiel.


----------



## dhtool (27. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit,

habe bei meinem 2011er Playzone spiel in der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. 
Habe Die schraube und Dämpferbuchsen auch schonmal ausgebaut und geschaut ob ich da irgendwas erkennen kann, aber konnte leider nichts feststellen. 

Das ganze ist auch nur minimal spürbar wenn man das Rad leicht am Sattel anhebt. 
Wärend der Fahrt merkt man davon allerdings nichts. 

Mich würde an dieser Stelle nur interessieren ob jemand ein ähnliches Problem hat.


----------



## martin! (27. Juni 2011)

momentan zum glück nicht... toi toi toi 

aber vor einem knappen jahr etwa. da war die dämpferbuchse ausgeschlagen und als bonus auch die lager der druckstreben 
für letzteres haben die sich zumglück etwas neues ausgedacht. der erste versucht war ja 'ne katastrophe.


----------



## Xplosion51 (28. Juni 2011)

dhtool schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> habe bei meinem 2011er Playzone spiel in der unteren Dämpferaufnahme.
> Habe Die schraube und Dämpferbuchsen auch schonmal ausgebaut und geschaut ob ich da irgendwas erkennen kann, aber konnte leider nichts feststellen.
> ...



Ich hab bei meinem 2010 Playzone (2.Wippe) das gleiche "Spiel",das aber merkwürdigerweise nicht immer da ist.


----------



## dhtool (28. Juni 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem 2010 Playzone (2.Wippe) das gleiche "Spiel",das aber merkwürdigerweise nicht immer da ist.



Also ich hab das seit ein paar Tagen. Mal spiel mal nicht ist allerdings sehr merkwürdig xD


----------



## Naturbursche (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch Spiel in dem Lager!
Den Rahmen habe ich End März gekauft und bin nicht wirklich viel gefahren.
Canyon hat mir jetzt neue Lager geschickt, aber eine Antwort, wie ich die Teile am besten wechslen kann, habe ich nicht bekommen.
Weis das vielleicht jemand von euch?
Danke und Gruß 
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mät__ (1. Juli 2011)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe auch Spiel in dem Lager!
> Den Rahmen habe ich End März gekauft und bin nicht wirklich viel gefahren.
> Canyon hat mir jetzt neue Lager geschickt, aber eine Antwort, wie ich die Teile am besten wechslen kann, habe ich nicht bekommen.
> ...



Welche Lager meinst du?


----------



## Naturbursche (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Mät,
ich meine die Lager in der Wippe (bei der Verbindung zur Schwinge).
Gruß Ingo


----------



## hansmeier (1. Juli 2011)

Der Thread is ein schönes Beispiel dafür, weswegen ich mir kein Versenderrad gekauft habe. Schade drum.


----------



## mät__ (2. Juli 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Der Thread is ein schönes Beispiel dafür, weswegen ich mir kein Versenderrad gekauft habe. Schade drum.



Klar, weil bei ein paar Bikes die Dämpferbuchsen oder Lager verschlissen sind, sind alle Versenderbikes erstmal schlecht...

Wer Schrauben kann bzw. keine zwei linken Hände hat, macht doch eh alles selbst. Da bieten sich Versender wegen des PL-Verhältnis eben an.

@Naturbursche:
Um das ordentlich zu machen, musst du die Wippe erstmal ausbauen. Dann kommt man an die sog. "Gelenklager" auch vernünftig dran. Wenn du die Bolzen aus dem Lager raus hast, solltes du den Innenring des Lagers (das kugelförmige innere Teil mit der Bohrung für den Bolzen) frei drehen können (dass du das Gelenklager frei drehen kannst ist auch der Grund für das Spiel. Normalerweise müsste da etwas Widerstand sein). Dann musst du das Lager auspressen, das geht am besten mit nem Schraubstock oder Splintentreiber+Hammer und nen Stückschlüsseleinsatz auf der anderen Seite. Das neue Lager einpressen dann wieder mit nem Schraubstock und alles wieder zusammenbauen. 

Falls Fragen sind einfach schreiben
Gruß


----------



## martin! (2. Juli 2011)

ich kauf mir allerdings auch kein canyon mehr 
so viel generve mit meinem montagsbike.. das brauch ich kein 2. mal.
da kann es so gut aussehen und fahren wie es will.


----------



## hansmeier (2. Juli 2011)

Nö, es sind nicht alle Versenderräder schrott, aber der Thtread spiegelt die prinzipiellen Probleme mit solchen Rädern wieder. Und ja, das ist der Hasenfuß von *allen* Versenderrädern. Der eine will schrauben, der andere will die Werkstatt um die Ecke. Ich bin eher ein Fan von letzterem; ich hab echt keinen Bock auf die Bastelei, die Rumschickerei und den Ärger - dem man haben *kann* (nicht haben muss....).

Ist eine Typ-Frage. Die 3 Eypos mehr sind mir latz... die geb ich gerne aus. Sicher kann man auch mit dem Schrauber um die Ecke Pech haben, aber mei, so is das Leben halt. 

Erst hatten sie kein Glück und dann kam Pech hinzu.


----------



## leeresblatt (3. Juli 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Der Thread is ein schönes Beispiel dafür, weswegen ich mir kein Versenderrad gekauft habe. Schade drum.



hmm, habe schon zwei Versenderräder und immer noch keine Probleme, was mache ich nur falsch?


----------



## hansmeier (3. Juli 2011)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> hmm, habe schon zwei Versenderräder und immer noch keine Probleme, was mache ich nur falsch?



Du hast mein letztes Posting nicht gelesen.


----------



## Nexic (3. Juli 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Du hast mein letztes Posting nicht gelesen.



Und du hast den Thread Titel nicht gelesen? 

Das ist kein Ort wo du dich über deine Probleme ausheulen kannst 
sondern hier gehts um um eine technische Frage zum Torque Rahmen.

Wie wärs wenn du einen neuen Thread aufmachst? 
z.B. "Canyon ist doof/*******/etc" oder gleich "Alle die Versender sind *******!"

Dann weiß ich wenigstens was mich erwartet.


----------



## hansmeier (3. Juli 2011)

Der Frust scheint tief zu sitzen. Aber recht hast du, ich lass den Thread jetzt in Ruhe. Viel Spaß euch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (4. Juli 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


> Der Frust scheint tief zu sitzen. Aber recht hast du, ich lass den Thread jetzt in Ruhe. Viel Spaß euch noch.



Danke! Jetzt habe ich deinen hoffentlich *letzten * Beitrag gelesen.


----------



## Pumucklbj81 (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde....

RIESEN Problem. Ich habe bei meinem Torque 6.0 von 2010 auch spiel am Hinterbau im besagten Lager.
Laut Canyon können sie es nur da reparieren und wollen auch keine Lager verschicken. Laut ihrer Aussage kann ich aber meinen Bikeurlaub, der in 3 Wochen beginnt, mit dem Spiel noch ohne Probleme fahren.

Jetzt wollte ich da noch ordentlich fett dran machen damit es auf jeden Fall ordentlich läuft und beschädige mir die schraube.... Am Gewinde der Schwinge ist nix, aber die Schraube ist hin!

Jetzt brauche ich eure Ideen wie ich das Problem auch ohne Canyon in den Griff bekomme. Da eine Reparatur bis dahin nicht klappt... 

Bitte, ich weiß dass ich echt mist gemacht habe, deshalb bitte keine Vorwürfe. Bin dankbar über jede Art der Hilfe.


----------



## Cortezsi (7. Juli 2011)

Pumucklbj81 schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde....
> 
> RIESEN Problem. Ich habe bei meinem Torque 6.0 von 2010 auch spiel am Hinterbau im besagten Lager.
> Laut Canyon können sie es nur da reparieren und wollen auch keine Lager verschicken. Laut ihrer Aussage kann ich aber meinen Bikeurlaub, der in 3 Wochen beginnt, mit dem Spiel noch ohne Probleme fahren.
> ...



Stell doch mal ein Bild hier rein.


----------



## edik. (7. Juli 2011)

Da ich bei mir ebenfalls leichtes Spiel an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme feststellen musste, habe ich heute versucht die Schraube an Dämpferaufnahme zu entfernen um mir die Buchsen anzusehen.
Die Schraube löst sich zwar und die Mutter auf der anderen Seite fällt raus, aber dann komm ich nicht mehr weiter. Es scheint so als würde die Schraube an den Buchsen festkleben.
Wenn ich an der Schraube drehe, drehen sich die Buchsen ebenfalls mit. Ich hab dann die Schraube mit Brunox eingesprüht und versucht die Schraube mit einem Gummihammer zu lösen - ohne Erfolg.

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## mät__ (8. Juli 2011)

Pumucklbj81 schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde....
> 
> RIESEN Problem. Ich habe bei meinem Torque 6.0 von 2010 auch spiel am Hinterbau im besagten Lager.
> Laut Canyon können sie es nur da reparieren und wollen auch keine Lager verschicken. Laut ihrer Aussage kann ich aber meinen Bikeurlaub, der in 3 Wochen beginnt, mit dem Spiel noch ohne Probleme fahren.
> ...



Was genau meinst du mit "Schraube beschädigt"? Innensechskant rundgedreht?


----------



## mät__ (8. Juli 2011)

edik. schrieb:


> Da ich bei mir ebenfalls leichtes Spiel an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme feststellen musste, habe ich heute versucht die Schraube an Dämpferaufnahme zu entfernen um mir die Buchsen anzusehen.
> Die Schraube löst sich zwar und die Mutter auf der anderen Seite fällt raus, aber dann komm ich nicht mehr weiter. Es scheint so als würde die Schraube an den Buchsen festkleben.
> Wenn ich an der Schraube drehe, drehen sich die Buchsen ebenfalls mit. Ich hab dann die Schraube mit Brunox eingesprüht und versucht die Schraube mit einem Gummihammer zu lösen - ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Was mach ich falsch?



Eigentlich machst du das schon richtig. Ist bei mir aber auch schon vorgekommen, dass sich die Schraube nur mit etwas Gewalt rausklopfen ließ. Sprüh nochmal Brunox drauf und lass es einwirken - und dann mit mehr Nachdruck den Hammer benutzen...


----------



## edik. (8. Juli 2011)

Puuh, endlich geschafft. Ich hab es wieder mit dem Hammer versucht und diesmal hat es funktioniert. Gewalt ist also doch eine Lösung ;D. Ich hatte echt Angst das ich dabei was kaputt mache so wie ich das Teil bearbeitet habe. Die Buchsen habe ich mit Teflonband umwickelt und mit Teflonpaste beschmiert und wieder eingesetzt. Nun habe ich kein Spiel mehr an der Dämpferaufnahme. Mal sehen wie lange...


----------



## Rad-ab (9. Juli 2011)

Das ist aber nur ne Lösung bis die neuen Dämpferbuchsen bei Dir eintrudeln.
Ich hoffe das ist Dir klar!
Dämpferbuchsen sind Verschleißmaterial, ich kenne Leute die hauen in einer Saison 6 Buchsen Sätze durch Ihr Bike,
ich komme nur auf einen pro Saison


----------



## edik. (9. Juli 2011)

Neue Buchsen sind schon bestellt. Beim Ausbau der Buchsen hab ich gesehen das diese rote Beschichtung des Gleitlagers so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Muss man das Gleitlager deshalb auch tauschen oder reicht es wenn ich das Teil mit Teflonpaste einschmiere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (10. Juli 2011)

edik. schrieb:


> Muss man das Gleitlager deshalb auch tauschen oder reicht es wenn ich das Teil mit Teflonpaste einschmiere?



Ja, gleich noch nachbestellen und auch austauschen.

Wenn die rote Gleitschicht weg ist und du machst da neue Buchsen rein sind die in kurzer Zeit auch wieder kaputt.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juli 2011)

Besteht das Problem mit dem Lagerspiel auch bei der 2011er Serie noch? Habs entweder überlesen oder es hat wirklich noch keiner was dazu gesagt


----------



## mät__ (10. Juli 2011)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Dämpferbuchsen sind Verschleißmaterial, ich kenne Leute die hauen in einer Saison 6 Buchsen Sätze durch Ihr Bike,
> ich komme nur auf einen pro Saison



bei mir sinds 3-4 

Ich benutze auch nichtmehr diese Verbundlager sonder die von IGUS. Kosten nur einen Bruchteil und halten genau so lang, wie die Standardteile.

Bei Bedarf: Die Teile-Nummer ist die "GSI-0809 08" (ist die zöllige Baureihe)


----------



## leeresblatt (11. Juli 2011)

hast du ein Tipp wo man die her bekommt?


----------



## mät__ (11. Juli 2011)

einfach auf www.igus.de

die liefern auch an privat


----------



## leeresblatt (11. Juli 2011)

hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, dachte Mindestabnahmemenge 3 Paletten oder so 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo0880 (20. August 2011)

Hallo Leidensgenossen! 
Hab mein Vertride jetzt ca. 1 1/2 Jahre. Bike war vor ca. 3 Monaten bei Canyon zwecks Spiel bei der besagten Dämpferaufnahme, hat dann eine Zeit gehalten und siehe da jetzt ist das Spiel wieder da. Bin mittlerweile leicht frustriert, da es ja anscheinend doch mehrere Betroffene gibt und es wies  aussieht keine wirkliche langlebige Lösung für das Thema gibt! Und ich hab keine Lust und Zeit mein Bike regelmäßig einzusenden!


----------



## mät__ (20. August 2011)

Neo0880 schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenossen!
> Hab mein Vertride jetzt ca. 1 1/2 Jahre. Bike war vor ca. 3 Monaten bei Canyon zwecks Spiel bei der besagten Dämpferaufnahme, hat dann eine Zeit gehalten und siehe da jetzt ist das Spiel wieder da. Bin mittlerweile leicht frustriert, da es ja anscheinend doch mehrere Betroffene gibt und es wies  aussieht keine wirkliche langlebige Lösung für das Thema gibt! Und ich hab keine Lust und Zeit mein Bike regelmäßig einzusenden!



Doch die gibt es:
Besagte Gelenklager (Norm müsste die DIN ISO 12 240-1 sein und die Baugröße GE8-UK) in *guter Qualität* (!) selber kaufen (z.B. von INA) und einbauen.
Greetz


----------



## Pumucklbj81 (20. August 2011)

Ich hab meins noch nicht eingeschickt, aber trotzdem Lager getauscht.  Habe gute von SKF (23,90/Stück) eingebaut und das Spiel war weg. Nach etwas hier fahren und 5 Tagen in Les deux Alpes sind aber auch diese ausgeschlagen so dass das Spiel wieder da ist. 
Also Lager gegen qualitativ bessere tauschen ist auch nicht die optimalste Lösung. Hat meiner Meinung nach länger gehalten als die Original, aber leider tritt das Problem wieder auf.

Was ändert Canyon denn eigentlich an der Wippe? Größere Lager rein?


----------



## mät__ (21. August 2011)

bei der alten wippe waren die lager direkt in die Wippe eingepresst und da war das Alu der Wippe wohl zu weich. Deswegen hat man zwischen Lager und Wippe eine zusätzliche Stahlbuchse eingebaut.


----------



## Pumucklbj81 (21. August 2011)

Aber das Spiel ist ja wirklich merklich in den Lagern... Verstehe nicht warum da Stahlbuchsen in die Wippe kommen. 

Na ja, mal abwarten...


----------



## martin! (21. August 2011)

nachdem ich 2 mal spiel hatte, gabs jetzt andere lager. da sind nicht mehr diese fehlkonzipierten teile aus der ersten serie drin. mal sehen wie lange die jetzt halten


----------



## TWIERTZ (8. September 2011)

Hallo hab auch ein Torque Alpinist 2010, die Wippe wurde im Winter 10/11 bei Canyon getauscht. Nun hat die Wippe wieder an der gleichen Stelle "Spiel".

Hat schon mal jemand das Rad ein zweites Mal eingeschickt und wie war die Reaktion von Canyon? Hab eigentlich vor das Rad wieder im Winter (bevor es 24 Monate alt geworden ist) einzuschicken und es auf Canyon´s Kosten reparieren zu lassen! 
Überlege schon das Rad dann in dem o.k. Zustand zu verkaufen. Oder wisst ihr von einer Lösung die wirklich funktioniert? Oder kann man das Rad wegen Mangel zurück geben? Das wäre ja mal ein Knüller!


----------



## martin! (8. September 2011)

das rad wegen mangel zurückgeben wäre cool, wenns dann auch noch die vollen 3k wieder geben würde ein traum. aber das ist nach so langer zeit zu nicht erwarten.

ich hatte das auch schon öfter. jetzt gabs wie gesagt neue lager.
wie die jetzt funktionieren kann ich nicht sagen. bisher scheints kein spiel zu haben. wegen einer verletzung und wenig zeit und nicht zuletzt dem scheiss sommer  bin ich seit dem frühjahr kaum gefahren.


----------



## TWIERTZ (16. September 2011)

Canyon hat mir einen Retourn-Schein geschickt.
Ich soll das Rad wieder einschicken. Toll schon wieder ohne Rad!
Das werde ich aber erst im Winter machen - dann gibt´s Neuigkeiten.
Neue Lager haben die mir nicht geschickt.


----------



## _Sebo_ (21. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Meine Lager wurden jetzt auch zum zweiten mal ausgetauscht! 
Um uns das ganze hin und her zu sparen, könnte Canyon sich anderen Herstellern anpassen und die verbauten Lager zum Verkauf anzubieten!

gruß sebo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mät__ (22. September 2011)

Ganz einfach: Die genaue Bezeichnung der Lager lautet: 
Gelenklager GE 8 (bei INA/FAG mit Zusatz "UK")

Gibts auch in "billiger" Version hier:
http://www.kugellagershopberlin.de/...oduct&id=984&cid=393&pname=gelenklager-ge-8-c
Da hab ich meine auch gekauft. Etwas schwierig ist das Einpressen der neuen Lager da man NUR am Außenring drücken darf. Sonst drückt man die Kugelkalotte raus und das Lager ist hin. Da muss man sich ein Werkzeug dafür bauen


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (6. November 2011)

Hi zusammen,

auch ich habe Spiel am Dämpferauge und zwar wenn ich den Sattel etwas anhebe in ca. der unten in BLAU abgebildeten Richtung (habe einfach das Bild von der ersten Seite hier mal adaptiert, hoffe das ist okay ;-))







Wenn ich mich richtig eingelesen habe, brauche ich um das zu beheben z.B. von Igus das Teil: GSI-0809 08

Bisher so richtig?
Sind weitere Teile nötig bzw. vorteilhaft im selben Schwung zu tauschen?

Welches Werkzeug werde ich benötigen? Gibt es evtl. einen Post, wo der Wechsel beschrieben ist? Ich konnte leider keinen finden.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## mät__ (7. November 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> auch ich habe Spiel am Dämpferauge und zwar wenn ich den Sattel etwas anhebe in ca. der unten in BLAU abgebildeten Richtung (habe einfach das Bild von der ersten Seite hier mal adaptiert, hoffe das ist okay ;-))
> 
> ...



Servus!
Jein, fast richtig. Ich hab den Lagerservice an meinem Torque schon öfters gemacht. Also: 
Zuerst musst du genau bestimmen woher das Spiel kommt. In dem im Bild gezeigten Bereich gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Gleitlagerbuchse im Dämpferauge verschlissen (da wo du den blauen Pfeil raingemalt hast)
2. Gelenklager in der Wippe ausgeschlagen (da wo die beiden roten Pfeile hindeuten)

Das ist wichtig, damit du die richtigen Teile austauschst und das Problem nach dem Tausch auch tatsächlich behoben ist. Wenn du das eindeutig geklärt hast, schreibe bitte wieder. 

Je nachdem was dabei rauskommt, brauchst du nur Ersatzteile oder zusätzlich ein Montagewerkzeug. Wird sich zeigen

Gruß


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. November 2011)

mät schrieb:


> Servus!
> Jein, fast richtig. Ich hab den Lagerservice an meinem Torque schon öfters gemacht. Also:
> Zuerst musst du genau bestimmen woher das Spiel kommt. In dem im Bild gezeigten Bereich gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...



Hi Mät,

Danke für die Hilfe! 

Das Spiel ist eindeutig im Auge selbst zu finden und nicht an den roten Pfeilen (konische Lager).

Zudem hat der Dämpfer ein ganz klein wenig seitliches Spiel, bewegt sich also minimal wenn man im 90 Grad Winkel zu meinem blauen Pfeil gegen den Dämpfer drückt, bis er an den Spacern (falls man die so nennt, die Teile mit dem 22,2 x 8 Audruck, auf dem  Bild zu sehen) zum Anschlag kommt. Das ist auch schon länger da, da aber nur minimal und nicht mit so harten Einschlägen verbunden wie in der blauen Pfeilrichtung vorstellbar, macht mir das aktuell weniger Sorgen 

Scheint mir also im ersten Moment tatsächlich das Gelenklager zu sein. Und da ist wohl mit Montagewerkzeug zu rechnen, oder nicht?


----------



## mät__ (8. November 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Hi Mät,
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe!
> 
> ...



Ok, das klingt stark nach der 1. Möglichtkeit. D.h. das Gleitlager im Dämpferauge ist verschlissen. Neue Gleitlager bekommst du z.B. hier 
hier oder bei IGUS die GSI-0809-08 (bevorzuge ich, da günstiger und etwas haltbarer)

Was hast du an Werkzeug zur Verfügung? 

Das seitliche Spiel ist normal bzw. muss sogar vorhanden sein. Sonst kann sich der Dämpfer beim einfedern nicht frei bewegen und wäre verklemmt.


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. November 2011)

Ich hätte noch dazu sagen sollen, dass ich kein Dropzone, sondern ein Playzone fahre ;-)
Das heißt, ich habe einen Marzocchi Roco Dämpfer da jetzt keine eigens dafür vorgesehnen Gleitlager in den bekannten Shops finden.
Weiß jemand, wo es die gibt?
Habe allerdings auch gelesen, dass Fox Gleitlager auch passen sollten. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

An Werkzeug...hmmm, der übliche kleine Koffer mit Fahrradwerkzeug, und diverses Werkzeug, dass sich in einem Haushalt eben so ansammelt. Eventuell könnte man ja Schraubklemmen zum einpressen verwenden. Raus muss das ganze dazu aber natürlich auch erst mal. Kann man die einfach mit einer entsprechenden Nuss oder so rausklopfen?


----------



## mät__ (8. November 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch dazu sagen sollen, dass ich kein Dropzone, sondern ein Playzone fahre ;-)
> Das heißt, ich habe einen Marzocchi Roco Dämpfer da jetzt keine eigens dafür vorgesehnen Gleitlager in den bekannten Shops finden.
> Weiß jemand, wo es die gibt?
> Habe allerdings auch gelesen, dass Fox Gleitlager auch passen sollten. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> ...



Vermutlich verwendet Marzocchi auch zöllige Maße (Ø12,7mm), sollte also egal sein. Bisher ist mir nur ein X-Fusion Dämpfer untergekommen, der metrische Lager hatte (Ø12mm). Aber die Buchsen am Canyon (die Aluteile, die mit 22,2 x 8 beschriftet sind) sollten m.M. für die ganze Torque-Modellreihe die gleichen Maße haben - folglich auch alle Dämpfer die gleichen Gleitlager.

Zum Ausbau: 
Exakt! Du musst dir irgendetwas suchen, mit dem du das alte Lager auspressen/klopfen kannst (Durchmesser etwas größer als Ø12,7mm) 
Die Idee mit der Schraubklemme zum Einpressen ist top!  Dabei musst du aufpassen, dass das neue Lager nicht verkantet. Also im Zweifelsfall lieber nochmal ansetzen. 

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, immer gerne


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (10. November 2011)

Wow, vielen Dank noch mal für die ausführliche Hilfe! 

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch: bei IGUS gibt es zur Teilenummer GSI-0809-08 noch diverse "Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten". Wobei Wellendurchmesser und Lagerbreite jeweils standardmäßig auf 1/2 Zoll eingestellt sindsind. Das ist also analog zu dem Rock Shox Gleitlager. Allerdings gibt es zwei Auswahlmöglichkeiten beim Außendurchmesser: 19/32 und 5/8. Wieso sind da denn jeweils zwei Zahlen gegeben? (Ich beziehe mich hierauf: http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0001_0000_DEde.htm?ArtNr=GSI-0809-08&c=DE&l=de )

Ansonsten: hast du noch den Preis für das Lager von Igus im Kopf? Momentan muss man da erst mal eine Preisanfrage absetzen


----------



## mät__ (11. November 2011)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Wow, vielen Dank noch mal für die ausführliche Hilfe!
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch: bei IGUS gibt es zur Teilenummer GSI-0809-08 noch diverse "Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten". Wobei Wellendurchmesser und Lagerbreite jeweils standardmäßig auf 1/2 Zoll eingestellt sindsind. Das ist also analog zu dem Rock Shox Gleitlager. Allerdings gibt es zwei Auswahlmöglichkeiten beim Außendurchmesser: 19/32 und 5/8. Wieso sind da denn jeweils zwei Zahlen gegeben? (Ich beziehe mich hierauf: http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0001_0000_DEde.htm?ArtNr=GSI-0809-08&c=DE&l=de )
> 
> Ansonsten: hast du noch den Preis für das Lager von Igus im Kopf? Momentan muss man da erst mal eine Preisanfrage absetzen



Die 19/32 sind die richtigen. Das sind einfach verschiedene Außendurchmesser. 
Kosten um 0,80/Stück - ich hab damals gleich 10 Stück bestellt, das waren mit Versand so 13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kit3 (10. April 2012)

Hey Leute,

derzeit suche ich ein Torque 6.0 Playzone in Gr. L.
Würde mich super freuen wenn jemand von euch seins verkaufen will, wenns geht ohne Montagslager am Hinterbau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und ja, eins ist derzeit bei Ebay drin.

Gruß, Alex.


----------



## Kaitschy (30. Oktober 2012)

Ab welchem Verkaufsdatum haben die Playzone 6.0 kein Spiel mehr?
Will mir eins gebraucht kaufen und weis jetzt nicht, ob ich das machen soll :/
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
mfg Kai


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab meins im Frühjahr 2011 gekauft - war eins der ersten 2011er, das ausgeliefert wurde. Da waren schon die neuen Buchsen drin und es gab kein Spiel an der Wippe. 
Wer bietet mehr, bzw. ein früheres Datum?


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte auch eines der ersten 2011er Torques. Allerdings haben da die Gleitlager auch den Geist aufgegeben. Neue bei Igus bestellt und gewechselt. Keine große Sache, wenn du bereit bist, selbst mal ein bisschen rumzuschrauben, dann würde ich da kein K.O.-Kriterium daraus machen.


----------



## mät__ (1. November 2012)

da kann ich über: September 2010! Seitdem einmal neue Buchsen und einmal neue Gelenklager in der Wippe.


----------



## whurr (5. November 2012)

Ab den 2011er Modellen (zu bestellen ab 13.10.2010) hat die Wippe die Stahlbuchsen.
Eventuell bei späten 2010ern auch schon (nicht sicher).

Damit sollte das ursprüngliche Problem behoben bzw. deutlich verringert sein.

Das Dämpfer-Buchsen und Hinterbau-Lager verschleißen ist ja normal und kommt bei jedem Bike vor.

Die Gelenklager am Torque (die da sitzen wo die Stahlbuchsen in die Wippe kamen) scheinen aber generell nicht die haltbarsten zu sein.
Kosten aber auch nicht die Welt (6,50 das Stück)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (30. Juni 2014)

Hab mich jetzt durch den alten Thread durchgearbeitet. Mein Problem, ich muss die Gelenklager (GE8-C) austauschen. Hab die Ersatzteile für die Wippe (GE8-C, Washer, Bushing) bei Canyon bestellt und will dies selbst bzw mit kundiger Hilfe vorort bewerkstelligen, da ich nächstes Wochenende für Bike and Beats gebucht hab (ein Klassiker!)

Bei meinem Torque (2011) sind schon Stahlbuchsen verbaut (AI024702), die völlig verschliessen sind. Ich bekomme die einfach nicht raus. Hab das gestern mit Hilfe eines Freundes (Biker & Bastler sowie studierter Maschinenbauer) nicht geschafft. Sogar zwei Gewindestangen seines selbstgebauten Auspress-Werkzeugs abgedreht.

Hat wer einen Tipp für mich wie ich das den Bushing (Stahlbuchse) rausbekomme? Die meisten hier im Thread haben das wohl von Canyon machen lassen.

Ein paar Pics dazu:


----------



## Naturbursche (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 

die Stahlbuchsen wirst du so nicht raus bekommen.
Ich denke, dass die eingeschrumpft sind. 

Aber eigentlich gehen die doch auch nicht kaputt.

Passen die neuen Lager nicht?


----------



## monkey10 (30. Juni 2014)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> die Stahlbuchsen wirst du so nicht raus bekommen.
> Ich denke, dass die eingeschrumpft sind.
> 
> Aber eigentlich gehen die doch auch nicht kaputt.



Naja, die rechte Stahlbuchse ist eindeutig abgearbeitet (Pfeile ROT), es hat sich sogar durch die Reibung mit dem Schraubenkopf eine kleine Stufe gebildet (Pfeile GELB):



 
Ich befürchte, dass ich ohne wechseln der Stahlbuchse die Aluwippe (Rockerarm) beschädige


----------



## monkey10 (30. Juni 2014)

Das Lagerset bekomme ich erst, ist aber schon am Weg. Ob ich es wagen könnte als kurzfristige Lösung nur das Lager in die abgearbeitete Stahlbuchse einzubauen oder mach ich mir damit nur mehr kaputt?

Hab für das Lagerset (li & re) immerhin € 48,60- bezahlt. Inklusive Stahlbuchsen


----------



## Naturbursche (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn die Lager nicht in der Buchse klappert und das ganze kein Spiel hat (alles montiert, Bike steht auf den Rädern und du hebst es leicht am Oberrohr an und lässt es wieder runder) kannst du ohne Bedenken fahren. (Vorübergehend, nach deinem Urlaub würde ich das aber richtig fertig machen)

Die Gelenklager bekommst du übrigens für nen 10er im Netz und die halten genauso lange wie die von Canyon.

Wenn du die Buchsen auspressen willst, musst du die Wippen heiß machen, oder einschicken.

Wenn du den richtigen Mitarbeiter am Tel. erwischt, dann schicken sie dir auch die Wippe als Einzelteile raus.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Barney_1 (30. Juni 2014)

Es ist mir ein Rätsel wie man ein/ oder dieses Lager so lange fahren kann bis die Hülse so ausgeschlagen ist ohne das zu merken......
Das muss doch geschlackert haben wie ein Lämmerschwanz.
Ich denke da wirst du die Wippe tauschen müssen. Die Hülse wirst du als Ersatzteil von Canyon einzeln nicht bekommen....


----------



## monkey10 (30. Juni 2014)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Die Hülse wirst du als Ersatzteil von Canyon einzeln nicht bekommen....



Schon bestellt und am Weg zu mir. Laut Canyon ein Verschleißteil...


----------



## Barney_1 (30. Juni 2014)

Hätte ich bei denen nicht für möglich gehalten.
Ich wünsche dir gutes Gelingen und berichte mal wie der Wechsel geklappt hat.
Barney_1


----------



## Fabigelb (1. Juli 2014)

Ehm, ich weiß nicht ob das eine gute Idee ist, aber wie wäre es, wenn du die Hülse mit eisspray bearbeitest. Schrumpft die dann nicht so zusammen, dass du die dann raus schlagen kannst?! Oder vielleicht sogar ohne Gewalt herausnehmbar ist?!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naturbursche (1. Juli 2014)

Das wird nicht funktionieren.

Bis das Eisspray die Edelstahlbuchsen schrumpfen lässt, musst du die Buchsen schon recht lange einsprühen.

Da Alu einen hören Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizent und eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat und du beim besprühen der Buchsen unweigerlich auch die Wippe besprühen wirst, wird diese viel schneller schrumpfen als die Buchse.

Erwärmen ist das Zauberwort.
Alu dehnt sich schneller und weiter aus als stahl. Somit wirst du nur so die Buchsen raus pressen können.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (1. Juli 2014)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Da Alu einen hören Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizent und eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat ... Erwärmen ist das Zauberwort. Alu dehnt sich schneller und weiter aus als stahl. Somit wirst du nur so die Buchsen raus pressen können



Danke für den Tipp . Wobei ein befreundeter Maschinenbauer dem nicht so eine starke Bedeutung bemessen hat. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass man mit einem Haarföhn die notwendige Hitze nicht erzeugen kann .



Barney_1 schrieb:


> Hätte ich bei denen nicht für möglich gehalten.



Anbei der Lagerkit, den ich heute von Canyon bekommen hab. Hab es innerhalb einer Woche bekommen . Einziges kleines Manko: die geforderten Beilagscheiben (Washer AI022932) waren nicht dabei. Werde also die alten verwenden.

Anbei ein paar Pics - ALT vs NEU:


----------



## Barney_1 (1. Juli 2014)

Na coole Sache....
Anscheinend lernen die bei Canyon langsam dazu das guter Service geschäftsfördernd ist. 
Vor ein paar Jahren waren sogar die Teilelisten ein Geheimnis.....


----------



## monkey10 (2. Juli 2014)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> die Stahlbuchsen wirst du so nicht raus bekommen





Naturbursche schrieb:


> wenn du die Buchsen auspressen willst, musst du die Wippen heiß machen, oder einschicken



Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug war´s gar kein Problem. Knifflig ist aber an das richtige Werkzeug zu kommen. Zuerst braucht man sowas: 



 

wenn man damit umgehen kann, dann ist es kein Problem sich das entsprechende Werkzeug herzustellen. Kein Erwärmen o.ä. notwendig. Ein Teil wurde aus Kunststoff gefertigt, um bei möglichen Verkanten die Buchsen bzw Lager oder gar Wippe (Rockerarm) nicht zu beschädigen.



 

*Zum Ein- und Auspressen der Stahlbuchsen (Bushing Al024702):*


 

*Zum Ein- und Auspressen der Gelenklager (Spherical Bearing GE8-c):*


 
Hab die Bilder mal hier als Anregung hochgeladen, falls irgendwem später das gleiche passiert. Bin mir sicher, dass es 4-20 Wochen gedauert hätte, wenn ich es zu Canyon geschickt hätte. So war das eine Sache von 1-2 Std. Somit ist jedefalls mein Urlaub gerettet, morgen gehts erst mal nach Saalbach 

Großes Dankeschön an @FireGuy, ohne sein schnelle & kompetente Hilfe hätte ich das nie geschafft und wäre vielleicht sogar die Saison vorbei gewesen


----------



## Barney_1 (3. Juli 2014)

Hey, sieht ja sehr gut aus dein Werkzeug.
Freut mich das der Wechsel dann doch so gut geklappt hat.
Barney_1


----------



## Bread (13. September 2014)

Womit presse / schlag ich eigentlich diese Gelenklager ein? Bei meinem 2011 sind die unterschiedlich weit eingepresst, dh ~2mm asymmetrisch. Das eine ragt also innen raus, das andere nicht.

Auf der Skizze oben von monkey10 steht ja "use special tool to press in".


----------



## Bread (13. September 2014)

Nächste Frage: bei mir fehlen die zwei kleinen Schrauben, die die Wippe / Rockerarme zusammnenhalten? Braucht´s die? Wie bekomm ich die?
Hab das Radl gebraucht gekauft, keine Ahnung warum die nicht da sind?


----------



## whurr (13. September 2014)

Bread schrieb:


> Womit presse / schlag ich eigentlich diese Gelenklager ein? Bei meinem 2011 sind die unterschiedlich weit eingepresst, dh ~2mm asymmetrisch. Das eine ragt also innen raus, das andere nicht.
> Auf der Skizze oben von monkey10 steht ja "use special tool to press in".


 Blos nicht einschlagen, das nehmen Lager Dir übel. Aus- und Einpressen mit einer passenden Nuss aus dem Ratschenkasten oder einem Stück Rohr oder ähnlichem. Ich habe das alte Lager mit einer Nuss rausgezogen. Hatte aber nichts passendes zum Einpressen. Da sollte es ja nur auf dem Außenring des Lagers auflilegen. Also habe ich die "Kugel" aus dem alten Lager rausgedrückt und den Außenring an der Schleifscheibe leicht im Durchmesser verringer (mangels Drehbank). Damit ging das Einpressen gut (Nuss als Gegenlager auf der anderes Seite.)



Bread schrieb:


> Nächste Frage: bei mir fehlen die zwei kleinen Schrauben, die die Wippe / Rockerarme zusammnenhalten? Braucht´s die? Wie bekomm ich die?
> Hab das Radl gebraucht gekauft, keine Ahnung warum die nicht da sind?


 Denke schon, dass man die braucht. Könnte sich auf die Steifigkeit der Wippe auswirken. Bekommen wirst Du sie bei Canyon. Auf der Webseite findest Du die Explosionszeichnungen und kannst Dir die Teile-Nummer raussuchen. Es müßte die A1017959 sein. Leider verlangt Canycon auch bei diesen Kleinteilen die vollen Versandkosten. Vielleicht kann Dir auch jemand die Masse sagen (eventuell ja sogar der Canyon Support) und Du bekommst passende im Schraubenladen.


----------



## Bread (13. September 2014)

Danke für die Antwort! Hab einfach eine Schraube durchgesteckt und sanft mit mit dem Hammer reingeklopft. Ging sofort, nach 2 Hammerschlägen ist nun alles symmetrisch  Wohl nicht 100 optimal für die Lager, aber die müssen ja auch so Axialbelastungen aushalten. Es hatten beide Gelenklager VOR dem Geklopfe auch schon Axialspiel (radial kein Spiel) - ist das normal?

Schrauben bestell ich mal bei Canyon, und am besten gleich den Gelenksatz auch gleich. Das schicken die doch hftl gleich zu ohne Umstände? Sonst brauch ich keinen Versender, wenn die nicht versenden, sondern ich einsenden muss...


----------



## whurr (13. September 2014)

Ja, Canyon schickt Dir das.
Die Lager sollten kein Spiel haben.
Solange der Hinterbau kein Spiel hat, müsste das aber erstmal OK sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bread (15. September 2014)

Perfekt, danke! Hinterbauaufnahme an der Wippe ist jetzt ziemlich symmetrisch und hat kein Spiel. Dämpferbuchsen hab ich auch getauscht, jetzt ist wieder alles gut. Nur: die Schrauben für die Dämpferaufnahme sind aus Alu?! Die untere ist so verbogen dass ich sie mit Gummihammer rein- und rausklopfen musste. Eine 12.9 Stahlschraube passt nicht, weil der Kopfdurchmesser zu groß ist!! Gibt´s die als Stahlschraube von Canyon?

Die Sechskantschraube beim SAG-Monitor dreht sich durch und lässt sich nicht herausschrauben - ist die nur mit Sprengring geklemmt oder wie sollte das sein?

Last one: wo ist denn bitte das Luftventil des Ausgleichsbehälters des Roco R? Find nur das "Hauptventil" rechts oben... Edit: selbst gefunden in der Anleitung - unter dem Silberdeckel, den ich bereits erfolglos versucht habe aufzudrehen


----------



## whurr (15. September 2014)

Bread schrieb:


> ... Nur: die Schrauben für die Dämpferaufnahme sind aus Alu?! Die untere ist so verbogen dass ich sie mit Gummihammer rein- und rausklopfen musste. Eine 12.9 Stahlschraube passt nicht, weil der Kopfdurchmesser zu groß ist!! Gibt´s die als Stahlschraube von Canyon?...


So weit ich weiß gibt es die nur aus Alu.
Habe aber auch noch nie davon gehört/gelesen, dass die verbiegen.
Früher gab es das Problem, dass man sie nicht lösen konnte, ohne das sie abbrachen. Das wurde aber durch andere Schrauben gelöst.
Teilenummer findest Du wieder in der Explosionszeichnung.



Bread schrieb:


> ...Die Sechskantschraube beim SAG-Monitor dreht sich durch und lässt sich nicht herausschrauben - ist die nur mit Sprengring geklemmt oder wie sollte das sein?...


Guck hierfür auch mal in die Explosionszeichnung. Da sieht man gut was mit was verschraubt ist.


----------



## Bread (15. September 2014)

Danke. (Stahl-)Schraube frag ich bei Canyon an. Ist definitiv verbogen.

Explosionszeichnung hab ich bereits gechecked, nur trotz 300% Zoom erkenne ich darauf nicht, ob dieses Teil 12 / A1017960 ein Gewinde hat / wie es befestigt ist. Jedenfalls kann ich es mit ein wenig Kraft beliebig drehen in beide Richtungen. Ist das bei Dir auch so?


----------



## whurr (16. September 2014)

Also 3 und 8 sind miteinander verschraubt, 10 ist durch 11 gehalten und ich meine 12 ist wirklich nur drauf gesteckt.
Kann mich aber nicht erinnern. Hatte das Ding bis jetzt nur ein mal ab.
Hast Du das mittlerweile rausbekommen oder soll ich mal gucken (weiß nur noch nicht wann ich dazu komme).


----------



## Bread (16. September 2014)

Danke, das ist nett dass Du Dir die Zeit nimmst. Bitte nicht zerlegen wegen mir, hab es auch nicht runtergenommen weil ich so einen kleinen Inbis für die Begrenzermadenschraube nicht hab. Mich interessiert nur ob sich #12 bei Dir auch beliebig drehen lässt mit dem 5er Inbus - wenn ja, dann brauch ichs auch nicht zerlegen.


----------



## whurr (17. September 2014)

Bread schrieb:


> Danke, das ist nett dass Du Dir die Zeit nimmst.


Na klar, dafür ist doch das Forum da.


Bread schrieb:


> Mich interessiert nur ob sich #12 bei Dir auch beliebig drehen lässt mit dem 5er Inbus - wenn ja, dann brauch ichs auch nicht zerlegen.


Hab mir das gerade angeguckt. 12 ist in 10 verschraubt und läßt sich mit einem 5er Inbus lösen.
Darunter wird dann der Kopft von 8 sichtbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bread (17. September 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> Hab mir das gerade angeguckt. 12 ist in 10 verschraubt und läßt sich mit einem 5er Inbus lösen.
> Darunter wird dann der Kopft von 8 sichtbar.



Sicher? Auf der Skizze seh ich kein Gewinde. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass das bei mir abgedreht ist, weil ich 12 beliebig in beide Richtungen durchdrehen kann - ohne Gewalt anzuwenden.

Den Kopf von 8 seh ich auch so durch den 5er Inbus.


----------



## whurr (17. September 2014)

Das hört sich dann eher nach einem 2012er an.
Macht das beim Blick in die 2012er Zeichnung eventuell mehr Sinn?


----------



## Bread (17. September 2014)

Nein, auch der Skizze nach ist es ein _*Torque Playzone*_ 5.0 2011 . Hast Du versucht die 12 bei Dir zu lösen?


----------



## whurr (17. September 2014)

Nicht nur versucht, ich hatte das Ding abgeschraubt in der Hand.
Kannst Du ein Foto machen?


----------



## whurr (18. September 2014)

Moins, hab mir das gerade noch mal im Keller angeguckt.
Die äußere "Kappe" am Sagmeter auf der Nicht-Antriebseite hat beim 2011er einen Inbus und beim 2012er nicht.
Ich kann sie bei meinem 2011er abschrauben. Sie ist in 10 verschraubt.

Dreht sich denn bei Dir die 10 mit wenn Du die 12 drehst?

Hab auch noch mal auf die Explosionszeichnung geguckt.
Da sind nirgendwo Gewinde eingezeichnet auch nicht bei den Schrauben.


----------



## bikaholic (10. April 2015)

Hallo an alle Torque Fahrer. Ich möchte bei meinem Bike die Dämpferbuchsen tauschen.
Hab das Dropzone 2010 und bekomm die untere Dämpferschraube nicht raus. Es hört sich so an als würde sich das Innenteil mitdrehen (es quietscht beim drehen ). Hab gelesen da soll irgendeine Art Spannschraube verbaut sein , kann es sein das ich die verloren hab??
Bei mir ist da auf der anderen Seite nix wo man nen Inbus ansetzen könnte , zum gegenhalten.
Wie bekomm ich die Schraube jetzt raus ? Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen .


----------



## Bread (10. April 2015)

Die is verbogen und klemmt in den Dämpferbuchsen. Schauen ob die Gegenmutter schon raus is auf der anderen Seite, und dann mit Schraubenzieher oder ähnlichem rausklopfen die Schraube... Ich hab sie jetzt mit einer 12.9 Stahlschraube ersetzt, die ich auch noch seitlich am Kopf abschleifen musste, damit sie in den engen Rahmenkanal passt


----------



## drewxlc (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wechsele gerade an meinem Torque 2011 7.0 die Lager am Rocker Arm.

Mir hat das Tool richtig gut geholfen:
https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=accessories&subcat=3425&id=24676
Damit bekommt man auch die Lager Hülsen raus.

Eine Frage habe ich, da ich beim Ausbau keine Bilder gemacht habe. Ja, ja ich weiß… 
Wie weit drückt man das Lager GE8C in die Schwinge (Rocker Arm) - so, dass es (der Außenring) mit dem Rocker Arm bündig ist oder so, dass das herausstehende bewegliche Lager bündig zum Rocker Arm ist?

Hat Jemand ein Bild, wie es im Normalzustand aussieht?

Anbei noch eine Info - das Lager kann man auch direkt bei ekugellager bestellen - das SKF Lager ist qualitativ wohl das Beste!

Gruß,
Andrew


----------



## whurr (7. Juni 2016)

drewxlc schrieb:


> Wie weit drückt man das Lager GE8C in die Schwinge (Rocker Arm) - so, dass es (der Außenring) mit dem Rocker Arm bündig ist oder so, dass das herausstehende bewegliche Lager bündig zum Rocker Arm ist?


So, dass der Außenring bündig mit dem Rocker sitzt.










drewxlc schrieb:


> Mir hat das Tool richtig gut geholfen:
> https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=accessories&subcat=3425&id=24676
> Damit bekommt man auch die Lager Hülsen raus.


Hättest Du vielleicht ein Foto von dem Tool im Einsatz?
Ich kann mir die Funktion irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## drewxlc (8. Juni 2016)

Danke schon mal - sehr nett!!

Wenn das bewegliche Lager so rausschaut, bekomme ich die Schwinge/Rocker Arm aber nicht zusammen - da sich das Ganze mit dem Konus (21) auf der Gegenseite (Rahmen) nicht soweit reinpressen läßt - siehe Bild Torque Lager/Explosionszeichung. Hat das Dropzone auch einen Konus im Rahmen?

Steht dann zu weit auseinander. Oder ich muss mehr Gewalt anweden ;-)

Anbei - wie gewünscht ;-) - Bilder vom Poket Tool.
Damit kann man die Hülsen raus und rein drücken und m.E. auch das GE8C Lager reindrücken (und raus drücken). Vorher Alu heiß machen mit Heißluftfön (kein normaler Fön, dauert ewig, bringts nur auf 50 Grad) - dann fluppt es.

----

Heute geht es weiter - werde berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (9. Juni 2016)

drewxlc schrieb:


> Wenn das bewegliche Lager so rausschaut, bekomme ich die Schwinge/Rocker Arm aber nicht zusammen - da sich das Ganze mit dem Konus (21) auf der Gegenseite (Rahmen) nicht soweit reinpressen läßt - siehe Bild Torque Lager/Explosionszeichung. Hat das Dropzone auch einen Konus im Rahmen?


Alle Torque bzw. Torque EX dieser Jahrgänge sind da gleich aufgebaut soweit ich weiß.
Bei mir sieht es genauso aus und hat gepasst. Ich habe ein Trailflow von 2011.
Ich hatte allerdings die Wippe nicht vom Rahmen abmontiert.
Letztendlich kannst Du die Lager auch tiefer in den Rocker einpressen. Solange nichts irgendwo schleift, müßte die Tiefe egal sein.

Danke für die Bilder von der Pocket Press.
Sieht gut aus. Die werde ich mir beim nächsten Mal mitbestellen.


----------



## User60311 (10. Juni 2016)

Wenn du den Konus Nr21 auf der gezeigten Explosionszeichnung hast, dann musst du das Gelenklager weiter in die Wippe einpressen.
Und zwar genau so weit, dass der Lager-Innenring bündig mit der Wippe abschließt.

Der Konus müsste aus der Aufnahme an der Druckstrebe etwas herausstehen (ca. 0,8mm bis 1,0mm).
Diesen "Überstand" gleicht man mit der POM Anlaufscheibe aus (siehe Explosionszeichnung: "Replace if thickness below 0,8mm)

Ich glaube ab Torque 2013 wurde der Konus Nr21 weg gelassen, die Aufnahme in der Druckstrebe ist plan.
Hier muss der Lager-Innenring genau entsprechend der dicke der POM Scheibe aus der Wippe rausschauen.

Stimmt der Abstand nicht ziemlich genau, dann "verspannst" du das Gelenklager beim festziehen der Schraube.
Läuft dann bei den ersten Metern nicht sauber und bekommt dann schnell wieder Spiel.


----------



## drewxlc (10. Juni 2016)

So - letzte Nacht bin ich dann fertig geworden.

Genauso, wie Du es schreibst, ist es beim 20111 Torque oder bei meinem Rahmen. Musste das GE8C Lager mit dem beweglichen Innenring so einpressen, dass der Innenring bündig/plan mit dem Rocker Arm ist, damit das mit dem Konus (21) passt.
So hat es auch das Pocket Tool vorgesehen (Einpresstiefe) ist mir aufgefallen.

Jetzt läuft es wieder rund ohne Spiel.

Beim Hinterbau muss man sich selber was basteln mit Unterlegscheiben und Schrauben.
Wenn man ein bisschen Kram (Schrauben, Muttern, Unterlegscheiben) rumliegen hat kein Problem - Lager werden alle nach außen rausgedrückt.

An das Lager ganz unten hinter dem Tretlager (knackt gerne) bin ich nicht rangekommen. Schwinge war zu fest verspannt.

Danke für eure Kommentare, Bilder und Hilfe.


----------



## whurr (14. Juni 2016)

drewxlc schrieb:


> An das Lager ganz unten hinter dem Tretlager (knackt gerne) bin ich nicht rangekommen. Schwinge war zu fest verspannt.


Das Hauptlager bis 2011 ist ne fiese Nummer. Ab 2012 haben sie die Konstruktion deutlich vereinfacht und vor allem montagefreundlicher gemacht.

Falls Du da doch noch mal ran willst (knack wirklich sehr gerne), helfen vielleicht diese Bilder.


----------



## User60311 (14. Juni 2016)

Das auf den Bildern is für mich aber die einfacherere(rererer) Variante... da hab ich doch schön ne Welle, womit das mit dem Sprengring gesicherte Lager eigentlich leicht raus gehen sollte... dann hat man genug Platz für die andere Seite.

Beim Torque (EX) 2012 ist es einfach eine einzige durchgehende Welle. Schraube auf der anderen Seite gelöst und man kann die Welle raus ziehen. Zurück bleiben die beiden Lager im Rahmen. Hier hilft dann wirklich nur ein Innenabzieher und warme Luft.

Aber so oder so müssen die Schrägkugellager ja irgendwie vorgespannt werden könnnen ;-)
Ganz blöd wirds halt, wenn das Lager so zerstört ist, dass beim Zerlgen nur noch der Außenring im Rahmen bleibt und einem der Rest entgegen fällt.


----------



## whurr (15. Juni 2016)

User60311 schrieb:


> Das auf den Bildern is für mich aber die einfacherere(rererer) Variante... da hab ich doch schön ne Welle, womit das mit dem Sprengring gesicherte Lager eigentlich leicht raus gehen sollte... dann hat man genug Platz für die andere Seite.


Hast Du das mal selbst auseinander nehmen dürfen?
Ich hab Ewigkeiten gebraucht um das fest sitzende dritte Teil von Links aus dem Rahmen zu bekommen.
Zerstörungsfrei hat das bei mir nicht geklappt. Dann die Deckkappen rauspopeln und wie ich das mit der Achse gemacht, weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr.
Schnell mal nachfetten geht da nicht.

Beim >=2012 mußte ich noch nicht ran. Da laufen noch alle Lager gut.
Von der Zeichnug her finde ich es deutlich einfacher ... aber klar, das kann täuschen ;-)
Zum Nachfetten wenn es Geräusche macht, ist es um Welten besser würde ich sagen.


----------



## User60311 (16. Juni 2016)

Jaaa hab ich   richtiges Werkzeug liegt im Keller (Innenabzieher + Heißluftföhn).

ist ja auch "Geschmackssache". Der eine drückt/presst Lager lieber ein und aus, der nächste schwört auf warm aufziehen....
da gibt es viele Verschiedene Lösungsansätze.
Das wichtigste ist aber immer richtiges Werkzeug!
Ich kann mich gut an die bastel Zeiten erinnern, wo ich selbst Kugellager mit dem Schraubenzieher ganz langsam ausgeschlagen hab. Geht auch.

Egal, wollte ich nur loswerden ;-)

Zum Nachfetten:
Ich fette meine Lager in dem Sinne nicht nach. Ich kaufe gute Lager und verbaue sie so, wie sie geliefert werden. Natürlich mit ner ordentlichen Fettpackung drum herum.
Wenn dann das erste Lager defekt geht, tausche ich immer das Lagerpaar. Tretlager zb. Beim Laufradsatz immer grad der ganze Laufradsatz....
Defekte Lager werden aussortiert (und eingeschmolzen), noch für gut befundene Lager werden zerlegt, gereinigt und dann erst neu gefettet und auf Vorrat für schlechte Tage (oder schlechtes Wetter) gelegt.


----------



## whurr (19. Juni 2016)

Nach "dem Spaß" damals habe ich mir auch vernüftige Innenauszieher gekauft 

Wobei mein Problem (und auch von anderen wenn ich mich an einige Posts hier erinnere) das Herausbekommen der schwarzen Aluhülse war. Ich war damals auch in Kontakt mit Canyon, die das Thema kannten und mir ein kostenloses Ersatzteil zusagten, falls die Hülse kaputt geht. Was sie dann auch tat.

Und das meinte ich auch bzgl. Nachfetten. Die Hülse macht gerne Geräusche obwohl alle Lager noch OK sind.
Eigentlich sehr schnell gelößt, wenn man sie dann rausbekommt.
Ich vermute mal, das war mit ein Grund warum Canyon den Bereich umgestaltet hat.


----------



## Grashalm (20. Juni 2016)

Innenauszieher sind praktisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (21. Juni 2016)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Die schwarze Hülse oder Kappe bekommt man relativ einfach raus. Hier habe ich eine Anleitung geschrieben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-dhx-2014.657069/page-87#post-13879025


Hi Grashalm, danke für's hier posten! Werde ich mir für das 2012er merken.
Bis 2011 ist das eine andere schwarze Hülse. Die haben einige genau so rausbekommen wie Du. Bei mir hat es mit dem Messingdübel nicht geklappt. Ich mußte anboren und dann rausziehen.


----------



## Grashalm (21. Juni 2016)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Grashalm, danke für's hier posten! Werde ich mir für das 2012er merken.
> Bis 2011 ist das eine andere schwarze Hülse. Die haben einige genau so rausbekommen wie Du. Bei mir hat es mit dem Messingdübel nicht geklappt. Ich mußte anboren und dann rausziehen.


Das entscheidende Detail ist das Stückchen Gummimatte. Ohne hat es nicht funktioniert.


----------

